# BUSTED AGAIN!  Think Progress gets caught faking another "Racist" Tea Party story!



## teapartysamurai

> *THINK PROGRESS IS BUSTED **AGAIN**!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The horrible far left hacks at Think Progress once again were caught lying about supposed racism in the tea party movement. On Monday they posted some random editorial  from early July  published in a New Hampshire paper  by some lone racist and try to link him to the tea party. But if you read the whole editorial you see that tea party is not even mentioned in the racist editorial! The tea party is not linked to this racist in anyway.
> 
> *Think Progress also admits that they dont even know if Murdough is a tea partier.* But, he did mention tea party in the comments section of the July article and therefore, according to these radical hacks at Think Progress, that proves that the tea party is racist.
> 
> Got that? The tea party is racist because some white supremacist mentioned their name. Using this same logic, Obama is Al-Qaeda because he was mentioned in a Zawahiri tape. Hillary Clinton is part of the Taliban because they mentioned her in a tape.


 
Read all of this Juicy Story! 

Think Progress Manufactures Another Fake Tea Party Racism Story - Big Government

Logic? You want logic from a liberal? Anyone ever spend any time around here and read the stuff coming from the Obamabots? 

November is coming closer and liberals are getting desperate to smear the tea party. 

What they are doing without realizing is telling us who they REALLY FEAR! 

They know Obama's policies have FAILED big time and they don't have a good argument against the Tea Party so, all they have left is to lie, smear, lie, smear. 

When you see this much hysteria and lying from the left, you know who YOU want to vote for, and it sure isn't the people Think Progress is shilling for.


----------



## Ravi

In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.

Are you stupid or just a bad liar?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ravi said:


> In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.
> 
> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html

Actually many media outlets blatantly LIE about the tea parties and use footage, out of context, to misrepresent them

THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING


----------



## Truthmatters

Think Progress  Racist New Hampshire State House Candidate Advises Tea Party To Be More Open With Its Racism


Yeap they quote him giving advice to the tea party and praising it.


----------



## Stephanie

Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.

We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.

Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.
> 
> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?


 
"Encouraging" Tea Party members is difference from Tea Party right?

Who's stupid?

Did you think that was going to work?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> Think Progress Racist New Hampshire State House Candidate Advises Tea Party To Be More Open With Its Racism
> 
> 
> Yeap they quote him giving advice to the tea party and praising it.


 
Yeah, Al Queda has done the same for Bush and Obama in their tapes.

Does that mean Bush and Obama are Al Queda?


----------



## Mr. Peepers

I'm not familiar with it, but since when is ThinkProgress considered to be mainstream media?  It's just as partisan as Fox, which some DO consider to be mainstream media.  At least IT doesn't claim to be objective.  I've come to the conclusion that anyone who gets their information from far right or far left blog/opinion sources is a typical dumb murikan dunderhead that has to be spoon-fed their beliefs.  Just sayin'.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Stephanie said:


> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.


 
I know the liberals on here just HATE me.  It's so much fun!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Mr. Peepers said:


> I'm not familiar with it, but since when is ThinkProgress considered to be mainstream media? It's just as partisan as Fox, which some DO consider to be mainstream media. At least IT doesn't claim to be objective. I've come to the conclusion that anyone who gets their information from far right or far left blog/opinion sources is a typical dumb murikan dunderhead that has to be spoon-fed their beliefs. Just sayin'.


 


Oh this is the oldest liberal trick in the book.  

Since when is this guy who wrote the EDITORIAL MAINSTREAM ANYTHING???????????

But that didn't stop the liberals from saying it counts as "evidence" of tea party racism.

But the same can't be said about Think Progress?

Nice try!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie

teapartysamurai said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the liberals on here just HATE me.  It's so much fun!
Click to expand...


Hey, don't feel like the lone Ranger.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

teapartysamurai said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the liberals on here just HATE me.  It's so much fun!
Click to expand...

Never heard o' ya'........

​


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> I know the liberals on here just HATE me. It's so much fun!



I hate to inform you, but those talky points are old and tired, tired, tired.  I would wager that most libs are just tuning it out at this point.


----------



## DiamondDave

Mr. Peepers said:


> I'm not familiar with it, but since when is ThinkProgress considered to be mainstream media?  It's just as partisan as Fox, which some DO consider to be mainstream media.  At least IT doesn't claim to be objective.  I've come to the conclusion that anyone who gets their information from far right or far left blog/opinion sources is a typical dumb murikan dunderhead that has to be spoon-fed their beliefs.  Just sayin'.



Notice you did not say as partisan as MSNBC, CBS, CNN, etc....

The fact is that ThinkProgress is WAYYYYYYYYYY more fringe and biased than FOX or CNN or the other mainstream media.. those ones may have leanings, but are in no way as extreme as places like ThinkProgress, HuffyPuffy, or whatever ones from the extreme right that you wish to legitimately cite


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> Oh this is the oldest liberal trick in the book.
> 
> Since when is this guy who wrote the EDITORIAL MAINSTREAM ANYTHING???????????
> 
> But that didn't stop the liberals from saying it counts as "evidence" of tea party racism.
> 
> But the same can't be said about Think Progress?
> 
> Nice try!!!!!!



What the hell are you talking about?  Is ThinkProgrees mainstream media or not?  I don't read anything at ThinkProgress because it is all editorial interpretation of news stories - I'd rather my news be objective.  And who is saying it is "evidence" of tea party racism?  ThinkProgress, right?  The guy who wrote the article, right?  Again, if you read obviously slanted articles on opinion sites, what do you expect?


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> Notice you did not say as partisan as MSNBC, CBS, CNN, etc....



I didn't mention them because there is not the same degree of bias that is evident at Fox.  That network is shocking in its unobjective reporting.


----------



## Truthmatters

teapartysamurai said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the liberals on here just HATE me.  It's so much fun!
Click to expand...


You people are starting to sound like McCarthy in the days of his waning power


----------



## teapartysamurai

Mr. Peepers said:


> I know the liberals on here just HATE me. It's so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to inform you, but those talky points are old and tired, tired, tired. I would wager that most libs are just tuning it out at this point.
Click to expand...

 
Then why are you here, if you are tuning it out.  Every heard of protesting too much?


----------



## DiamondDave

Mr. Peepers said:


> Notice you did not say as partisan as MSNBC, CBS, CNN, etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mention them because there is not the same degree of bias that is evident at Fox.  That network is shocking in its unobjective reporting.
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT... absolute blinded bullshit

Fox does have it's right leaning... and it's non-news content can go further right... but CNN. CBS, MSNBC, etc lean just as far left on news and just as much more on their non-news content...

The places such as ThinkProgress are indeed winger organizations... much farther out than FOX or the other mainstream news organizations


----------



## Moon

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the liberals on here just HATE me.  It's so much fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are starting to sound like McCarthy in the days of his waning power
Click to expand...


When you can't argue facts, make baseless claims.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Mr. Peepers said:


> Oh this is the oldest liberal trick in the book.
> 
> Since when is this guy who wrote the EDITORIAL MAINSTREAM ANYTHING???????????
> 
> But that didn't stop the liberals from saying it counts as "evidence" of tea party racism.
> 
> But the same can't be said about Think Progress?
> 
> Nice try!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? Is ThinkProgrees mainstream media or not? I don't read anything at ThinkProgress because it is all editorial interpretation of news stories - I'd rather my news be objective. And who is saying it is "evidence" of tea party racism? ThinkProgress, right? The guy who wrote the article, right? Again, if you read obviously slanted articles on opinion sites, what do you expect?
Click to expand...

 
When a tactic fails, just keep trying to make people take the bait.



That just shows your desperation.

Was the guy making the editorial mainstream?


----------



## Sarah G

teapartysamurai said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the liberals on here just HATE me.  It's so much fun!
Click to expand...


Not just Liberals, I'm sure you're a little embarrassing to tea partiers as well.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> Then why are you here, if you are tuning it out. Every heard of protesting too much?



Who said I'm a lib?  I'm just the messenger - but what I said is true.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the liberals on here just HATE me. It's so much fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are starting to sound like McCarthy in the days of his waning power
Click to expand...

 

Yeah, well you libs ought to know about waning power . . .


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> CNN. CBS, MSNBC, etc lean just as far left on news and just as much more on their non-news content...



Sorry, but no they don't.  I don't generally watch any of these, but I have before, and Fox definitely stands out in its bias.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Moon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the liberals on here just HATE me. It's so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are starting to sound like McCarthy in the days of his waning power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can't argue facts, make baseless claims.
Click to expand...

 
That's all Truther has!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Mr. Peepers said:


> CNN. CBS, MSNBC, etc lean just as far left on news and just as much more on their non-news content...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but no they don't. I don't generally watch any of these, but I have before, and Fox definitely stands out in its bias.
Click to expand...

 
Peepers is now going to the most desperate liberal tactic of all.

You have to convince HIM that's it's true, otherwise it isn't true.

All the while he has his fingers stuck in his ears, yelling la la la la la!


----------



## konradv

Stephanie said:


> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.



Who said it was your country.  It's EVERY citizen's country.  I certainly don't trust anyone who calls other Americans "enemies".  It makes me wonder what they're up to and who the REAL enemies are.  I don't want to go back to a time of blatant racism, sexism, pollution, etc., that you seem to think is so great.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> When a tactic fails, just keep trying to make people take the bait.
> 
> 
> 
> That just shows your desperation.
> 
> Was the guy making the editorial mainstream?



Dumbass.  You are the one that brought up the "lamestream" media in your little personal pep rally.  I'm assuming you meant "mainstream" media by your clever wordage.  I merely pointed out that ThinkProgress is NOT mainstream media but an opinionated site that interprets real news.  Who cares if they're "faking" stories about racist teabaggers?  What do you expect from a far-left site?


----------



## Truthmatters

This post is a lie.

No one was caught doing anything like the OP states.

This guy praises and gives advice to the tea party, that means he idenifies with them.

How can you say he is not pro tea party?


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> Peepers is now going to the most desperate liberal tactic of all.
> 
> You have to convince HIM that's it's true, otherwise it isn't true.
> 
> All the while he has his fingers stuck in his ears, yelling la la la la la!



OK, now you're not making any sense.  And I'm female, btw.  What are you trying to convince me that is a truth that I am denying?  You didn't score very well in reading comprehension, did you?


----------



## Stephanie

konradv said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was your country.  It's EVERY citizen's country.  I certainly don't trust anyone who calls other Americans "enemies".  It makes me wonder what they're up to and who the REAL enemies are.  I don't want to go back to a time of blatant racism, sexism, pollution, etc., that you seem to think is so great.
Click to expand...


I don't care who you trust. 
and I am calling on ALL AMERCIAN CITIZENS to take our country back from the traitors who walk in our Government and their Comrades in Arms traitors on the outside.
If you can't see we have always had ENEMIES WITHIN, it just seems to be more OPEN TODAY. then that is your blinders you have to take off.
the left considered Bush and Cheney Enemies. so I don't need a lecture from you or anyone else for that matter, but thanks.


----------



## Jarhead

Truthmatters said:


> This post is a lie.
> 
> No one was caught doing anything like the OP states.
> 
> This guy praises and gives advice to the tea party, that means he idenifies with them.
> 
> How can you say he is not pro tea party?



OJ Simpson is all for the NFL.....but that does not mean that the NFL is comprised of murderers.

The crux of the stroy is that they used that clip of him expressing his personal sentiments but left out the part where he was booed and forced out of the ralley.


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> When a tactic fails, just keep trying to make people take the bait.
> 
> 
> 
> That just shows your desperation.
> 
> Was the guy making the editorial mainstream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass.  You are the one that brought up the "lamestream" media in your little personal pep rally.  I'm assuming you meant "mainstream" media by your clever wordage.  I merely pointed out that ThinkProgress is NOT mainstream media but an opinionated site that interprets real news.  Who cares if they're "faking" stories about racist teabaggers?  What do you expect from a far-left site?
Click to expand...


Didn't I hear that this "far left site" is headed by the same man that headed up Obama's transition team?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.
> 
> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Encouraging" Tea Party members is difference from Tea Party right?
> 
> Who's stupid?
> 
> Did you think that was going to work?
Click to expand...


Well you made one person dissapear from the thread



teapartysamurai said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Progress Racist New Hampshire State House Candidate Advises Tea Party To Be More Open With Its Racism
> 
> 
> Yeap they quote him giving advice to the tea party and praising it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Al Queda has done the same for Bush and Obama in their tapes.
> 
> Does that mean Bush and Obama are Al Queda?
Click to expand...


And this one totally ignored your statement as seen below



Truthmatters said:


> This post is a lie.
> 
> No one was caught doing anything like the OP states.
> 
> This guy praises and gives advice to the tea party, that means he idenifies with them.
> 
> How can you say he is not pro tea party?




Truth matters.......Osama Bin Laden gives advice to Bush and Obama in his released statements, does that mean Bin Laden Is pro bush/Pro Obama?


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.
> 
> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Encouraging" Tea Party members is difference from Tea Party right?
> 
> Who's stupid?
> 
> Did you think that was going to work?
Click to expand...

Uh...yes, it is different. I guess we'll go with stupid. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Truthmatters said:


> This post is a lie.
> 
> No one was caught doing anything like the OP states.
> 
> This guy praises and gives advice to the tea party, that means he idenifies with them.
> 
> How can you say he is not pro tea party?


 
How can you say Obama is not pro Al Queda because Al Queda has done the same in videos they have made.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Mr. Peepers said:


> Peepers is now going to the most desperate liberal tactic of all.
> 
> You have to convince HIM that's it's true, otherwise it isn't true.
> 
> All the while he has his fingers stuck in his ears, yelling la la la la la!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now you're not making any sense. And I'm female, btw. What are you trying to convince me that is a truth that I am denying? You didn't score very well in reading comprehension, did you?
Click to expand...

 
You are a girl called "MR PEEPERS" and you talk about reading comprehension?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Jarhead said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post is a lie.
> 
> No one was caught doing anything like the OP states.
> 
> This guy praises and gives advice to the tea party, that means he idenifies with them.
> 
> How can you say he is not pro tea party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Simpson is all for the NFL.....but that does not mean that the NFL is comprised of murderers.
> 
> The crux of the stroy is that they used that clip of him expressing his personal sentiments but left out the part where he was booed and forced out of the ralley.
Click to expand...

 
That's what liberals do.  They take out of context.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a tactic fails, just keep trying to make people take the bait.
> 
> 
> 
> That just shows your desperation.
> 
> Was the guy making the editorial mainstream?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass. You are the one that brought up the "lamestream" media in your little personal pep rally. I'm assuming you meant "mainstream" media by your clever wordage. I merely pointed out that ThinkProgress is NOT mainstream media but an opinionated site that interprets real news. Who cares if they're "faking" stories about racist teabaggers? What do you expect from a far-left site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't I hear that this "far left site" is headed by the same man that headed up Obama's transition team?
Click to expand...

 
Why would that be a surprise, given how "far left" all of liberalism is right now?


----------



## teapartysamurai

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.
> 
> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Encouraging" Tea Party members is difference from Tea Party right?
> 
> Who's stupid?
> 
> Did you think that was going to work?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you made one person dissapear from the thread
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Al Queda has done the same for Bush and Obama in their tapes.
> 
> Does that mean Bush and Obama are Al Queda?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this one totally ignored your statement as seen below
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post is a lie.
> 
> No one was caught doing anything like the OP states.
> 
> This guy praises and gives advice to the tea party, that means he idenifies with them.
> 
> How can you say he is not pro tea party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Truth matters.......Osama Bin Laden gives advice to Bush and Obama in his released statements, does that mean Bin Laden Is pro bush/Pro Obama?
Click to expand...

 
And by context does that mean Bush and Obama are pro-Al Queda?


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post is a lie.
> 
> No one was caught doing anything like the OP states.
> 
> This guy praises and gives advice to the tea party, that means he idenifies with them.
> 
> How can you say he is not pro tea party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Simpson is all for the NFL.....but that does not mean that the NFL is comprised of murderers.
> 
> The crux of the stroy is that they used that clip of him expressing his personal sentiments but left out the part where he was booed and forced out of the ralley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do.  They take out of context.
Click to expand...

And what you teaparty people do is lie.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Simpson is all for the NFL.....but that does not mean that the NFL is comprised of murderers.
> 
> The crux of the stroy is that they used that clip of him expressing his personal sentiments but left out the part where he was booed and forced out of the ralley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do. They take out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you teaparty people do is lie.
Click to expand...

 
I think we see who is doing all the lying, and it's the left.


----------



## Jarhead

teapartysamurai said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post is a lie.
> 
> No one was caught doing anything like the OP states.
> 
> This guy praises and gives advice to the tea party, that means he idenifies with them.
> 
> How can you say he is not pro tea party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Simpson is all for the NFL.....but that does not mean that the NFL is comprised of murderers.
> 
> The crux of the stroy is that they used that clip of him expressing his personal sentiments but left out the part where he was booed and forced out of the ralley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do.  They take out of context.
Click to expand...


SO I am curious....

If I were a pack leader in the cub scouts....and I held a meeting for volunteers....and one of the people that volunteers stands up and starts talking about how we can fund raise by selling pictures of the boys in their underwear.....And as I have him escorted out of the meeting he continues to say how it would be in everyones best interest if they consider his advice (enocuraging them to listen)....

Should the cub scouts then be considered a group run by perverted pedophiles?


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Simpson is all for the NFL.....but that does not mean that the NFL is comprised of murderers.
> 
> The crux of the stroy is that they used that clip of him expressing his personal sentiments but left out the part where he was booed and forced out of the ralley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do.  They take out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what you teaparty people do is lie.
Click to expand...


Please back that accusation up.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I think we all throw around racist and liar too much.

I'm going to try and reduce my usage of those words now.


Carry on


----------



## Stephanie

The SPINNING from the Leties-liberals-Progressives-Commies these days is making me dizzy.

this is what they look like with EACH falling poll numbers of the Obama and his comrades in Arms.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Jarhead said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OJ Simpson is all for the NFL.....but that does not mean that the NFL is comprised of murderers.
> 
> The crux of the stroy is that they used that clip of him expressing his personal sentiments but left out the part where he was booed and forced out of the ralley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do. They take out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO I am curious....
> 
> If I were a pack leader in the cub scouts....and I held a meeting for volunteers....and one of the people that volunteers stands up and starts talking about how we can fund raise by selling pictures of the boys in their underwear.....And as I have him escorted out of the meeting he continues to say how it would be in everyones best interest if they consider his advice (enocuraging them to listen)....
> 
> Should the cub scouts then be considered a group run by perverted pedophiles?
Click to expand...

 
Well check out these NAACP members nodding their heads and applauding this talk about racism, and liberals tell us the NAACP isn't racist.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_xCeItxbQY]YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do. They take out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I am curious....
> 
> If I were a pack leader in the cub scouts....and I held a meeting for volunteers....and one of the people that volunteers stands up and starts talking about how we can fund raise by selling pictures of the boys in their underwear.....And as I have him escorted out of the meeting he continues to say how it would be in everyones best interest if they consider his advice (enocuraging them to listen)....
> 
> Should the cub scouts then be considered a group run by perverted pedophiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well check out these NAACP members nodding their heads and applauding this talk about racism, and liberals tell us the NAACP isn't racist.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_xCeItxbQY"]YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks[/ame]
Click to expand...

I bet they were agreeing with her that they also struggled with racist issues themselves.

Farmer's wife says fired USDA official helped save their land | ajc.com


----------



## teapartysamurai

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do. They take out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you teaparty people do is lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please back that accusation up.
Click to expand...

 
This is how he backs it up!



> Hi, you have received -276 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> as usual, the stuff you post turns out to be a lie...do all people in the teaparty lie?
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi


 
He makes a baseless accusation he can't back up, and then just runs and pulls this.

Pure cowardice


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO I am curious....
> 
> If I were a pack leader in the cub scouts....and I held a meeting for volunteers....and one of the people that volunteers stands up and starts talking about how we can fund raise by selling pictures of the boys in their underwear.....And as I have him escorted out of the meeting he continues to say how it would be in everyones best interest if they consider his advice (enocuraging them to listen)....
> 
> Should the cub scouts then be considered a group run by perverted pedophiles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well check out these NAACP members nodding their heads and applauding this talk about racism, and liberals tell us the NAACP isn't racist.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_xCeItxbQY"]YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they were agreeing with her that they also struggled with racist issues themselves.
> 
> Farmer's wife says fired USDA official helped save their land | ajc.com
Click to expand...


It is fair for one to assume that as well. But that does not make one a liar for assuming the more likely scenario.

But I wonder if you are as "fair" when you evaluate the little evidence that racism exists within the tea party.

I am curtious. If I search your posts...are you one that defends the tea party by saying:

With the tens of thousands of attendees at all fo the dozens of ralleys, there are so few signs and even fewer spoken words of racism, I doubt it is any more an issue in the tea party movement than it is in ANY group of people of ANY ideology?


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do.  They take out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what you teaparty people do is lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please back that accusation up.
Click to expand...

Her threads always turn out to be lies. She claims to represent the tea party.

Do the math.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO I am curious....
> 
> If I were a pack leader in the cub scouts....and I held a meeting for volunteers....and one of the people that volunteers stands up and starts talking about how we can fund raise by selling pictures of the boys in their underwear.....And as I have him escorted out of the meeting he continues to say how it would be in everyones best interest if they consider his advice (enocuraging them to listen)....
> 
> Should the cub scouts then be considered a group run by perverted pedophiles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well check out these NAACP members nodding their heads and applauding this talk about racism, and liberals tell us the NAACP isn't racist.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_xCeItxbQY"]YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they were agreeing with her that they also struggled with racist issues themselves.
> 
> Farmer's wife says fired USDA official helped save their land | ajc.com
Click to expand...

 
When you can prove that let me know.

So tell me, Do you belong to Think Progress or the NAACP?



I mean you speak support for them, so you must be a member!  That's what liberals tell us.


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what you teaparty people do is lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please back that accusation up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is how he backs it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -276 reputation points from Ravi.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> as usual, the stuff you post turns out to be a lie...do all people in the teaparty lie?
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He makes a baseless accusation he can't back up, and then just runs and pulls this.
> 
> Pure cowardice
Click to expand...

Farmer's wife says fired USDA official helped save their land | ajc.com


----------



## Ravi

teapartysamurai said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well check out these NAACP members nodding their heads and applauding this talk about racism, and liberals tell us the NAACP isn't racist.
> 
> YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they were agreeing with her that they also struggled with racist issues themselves.
> 
> Farmer's wife says fired USDA official helped save their land | ajc.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can prove that let me know.
> 
> So tell me, Do you belong to Think Progress or the NAACP?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you speak support for them, so you must be a member!  That's what liberals tell us.
Click to expand...

I belong to the truth. And you are a liar.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what you teaparty people do is lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please back that accusation up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her threads always turn out to be lies. She claims to represent the tea party.
> 
> Do the math.
Click to expand...


So thats it? A poster on this board who cliams to represent the tea party says something that you believe to be a lie so....as you say....

"and what you tea party people do is lie"?

So if OJ Simpson says he represents the NFL, then we should all assume that the NFL is comprised of murderers?


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what you teaparty people do is lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please back that accusation up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her threads always turn out to be lies. She claims to represent the tea party.
> 
> Do the math.
Click to expand...

 
When have I EVER claimed to represent the Tea Party?    That was lame.

So let's get this straight.

This guy in the Think Progress article DOES respresent the Tea Party but I don't?

How does that work?



Brainless.  Utterly brainless!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they were agreeing with her that they also struggled with racist issues themselves.
> 
> Farmer's wife says fired USDA official helped save their land | ajc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can prove that let me know.
> 
> So tell me, Do you belong to Think Progress or the NAACP?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you speak support for them, so you must be a member! That's what liberals tell us.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I belong to the truth. And you are a liar.
Click to expand...

 
Well tell us what you are a member of?

Well you are speaking for Think Progress and NAACP so you must be a member of them!

So tell us which!

It makes about as much sense as what Think Progress is saying about this guy in the op!



You won't tell us which so you must be the liar!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please back that accusation up.
> 
> 
> 
> Her threads always turn out to be lies. She claims to represent the tea party.
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So thats it? A poster on this board who cliams to represent the tea party says something that you believe to be a lie so....as you say....
> 
> "and what you tea party people do is lie"?
> 
> So if OJ Simpson says he represents the NFL, then we should all assume that the NFL is comprised of murderers?
Click to expand...

 
I've never even said I represent the Tea Party.

I just believe what they do!


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please back that accusation up.
> 
> 
> 
> Her threads always turn out to be lies. She claims to represent the tea party.
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So thats it? A poster on this board who cliams to represent the tea party says something that you believe to be a lie so....as you say....
> 
> "and what you tea party people do is lie"?
> 
> So if OJ Simpson says he represents the NFL, then we should all assume that the NFL is comprised of murderers?
Click to expand...

Fair question. The thing is...a lot of people on the board applaud her for posting these lies...and those that do also claim to be in the teaparty.


----------



## Ravi

If you don't represent the teaparty you should change your screen name. 

Your certainly make them look like racist fools.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her threads always turn out to be lies. She claims to represent the tea party.
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So thats it? A poster on this board who cliams to represent the tea party says something that you believe to be a lie so....as you say....
> 
> "and what you tea party people do is lie"?
> 
> So if OJ Simpson says he represents the NFL, then we should all assume that the NFL is comprised of murderers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair question. The thing is...a lot of people on the board applaud her for posting these lies...and those that do also claim to be in the teaparty.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, they are lies because Ravi says so.

It's like talking to a three year old.


----------



## teapartysamurai

Ravi said:


> If you don't represent the teaparty you should change your screen name.
> 
> Your certainly make them look like racist fools.


 

I'm registered in the Republican party too, but that doesn't mean I represent them.

But keep on flailing.  It's entertaining.


----------



## Stephanie

Ravi said:


> If you don't represent the teaparty you should change your screen name.
> 
> Your certainly make them look like racist fools.



LOL, here is another lefty MAKING DEMANDS of people.

don't ya just looooooooooooovve it.

and there is that baseless accusation again.......RACIST RACIST RACIST.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> If you don't represent the teaparty you should change your screen name.
> 
> Your certainly make them look like racist fools.



Only to those that opt to see it that way Ravi.

ANd much of what I see her post are not lies. 

Can you offer me an example of a lie she has told in regard to the tea party?


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't represent the teaparty you should change your screen name.
> 
> Your certainly make them look like racist fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to those that opt to see it that way Ravi.
> 
> ANd much of what I see her post are not lies.
> 
> Can you offer me an example of a lie she has told in regard to the tea party?
Click to expand...

Sure. Read the OP...it is a lie as is the thread title.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> You are a girl called "MR PEEPERS" and you talk about reading comprehension?



Mr. Peepers is my cat's name.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> Didn't I hear that this "far left site" is headed by the same man that headed up Obama's transition team?



I have no idea, and even if he was, so what?  All of shrub's disastrous appointments were card-carrying neo-cons.  Lot of good THEY did us.  There ARE going to be people of all political leanings in each administration - some you won't necessarily agree with.  Are you saying that because he was on a presidential transition team, he can't start his own opinion website spouting his beliefs?  What does that have to do with Obama?  It's not like he's calling on this guy for political advice...


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't represent the teaparty you should change your screen name.
> 
> Your certainly make them look like racist fools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to those that opt to see it that way Ravi.
> 
> ANd much of what I see her post are not lies.
> 
> Can you offer me an example of a lie she has told in regard to the tea party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Read the OP...it is a lie as is the thread title.
Click to expand...


It is not a lie. It was posted on the site and it was not completely factual nor was it accurate in the way it was described.

As in my earlier analogy....

If a new "football league" had a website and on it it had a story about OJ Simpon claiming to be a representative of the NFL and therefore the article went on to imply that the NFL is THUS comprised of murderers....It is not accurate to the point of misleading.

So how was the OP and the title a lie?


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to those that opt to see it that way Ravi.
> 
> ANd much of what I see her post are not lies.
> 
> Can you offer me an example of a lie she has told in regard to the tea party?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Read the OP...it is a lie as is the thread title.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a lie. It was posted on the site and it was not completely factual nor was it accurate in the way it was described.
> 
> As in my earlier analogy....
> 
> If a new "football league" had a website and on it it had a story about OJ Simpon claiming to be a representative of the NFL and therefore the article went on to imply that the NFL is THUS comprised of murderers....It is not accurate to the point of misleading.
> 
> So how was the OP and the title a lie?
Click to expand...

There is nothing in the Think Progress story that is faked and there is nothing in it that claims the man belongs to the Tea Party.


----------



## DiamondDave

Mr. Peepers said:


> CNN. CBS, MSNBC, etc lean just as far left on news and just as much more on their non-news content...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but no they don't.  I don't generally watch any of these, but I have before, and Fox definitely stands out in its bias.
Click to expand...


The bias that clearly stands out is your own


----------



## Jarhead

ravi said:


> jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure. Read the op...it is a lie as is the thread title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not a lie. It was posted on the site and it was not completely factual nor was it accurate in the way it was described.
> 
> As in my earlier analogy....
> 
> If a new "football league" had a website and on it it had a story about oj simpon claiming to be a representative of the nfl and therefore the article went on to imply that the nfl is thus comprised of murderers....it is not accurate to the point of misleading.
> 
> So how was the op and the title a lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing in the think progress story that is faked and there is nothing in it that claims the man belongs to the tea party.
Click to expand...


implications.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> The bias that clearly stands out is your own



No, actually, it isn't.  If you want to rely on right-wing propaganda, be my guest.  I'll stick w/ the BBC, NPR news and PBS.


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> The bias that clearly stands out is your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, it isn't.  If you want to rely on right-wing propaganda, be my guest.  I'll stick w/ the BBC, NPR news and PBS.
Click to expand...


Hmmm...

SO I guess you disagree with the unbiased Pew Research Center for Excellence in Journalism study that found that Fox was the moset level and MSNBC the most biased.....with CNN, ABC, CBS and NBC fowing fox downward in that order (I believe that was the order).


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> SO I guess you disagree with the unbiased Pew Research Center for Excellence in Journalism study that found that Fox was the moset level and MSNBC the most biased.....with CNN, ABC, CBS and NBC fowing fox downward in that order (I believe that was the order).



Dude, don't take my word for it.  Watch it and then watch the other channels.  The difference is obvious and glaring.  Fox may be many things, but you'd have to be blind and deaf to call them "level".


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> SO I guess you disagree with the unbiased Pew Research Center for Excellence in Journalism study that found that Fox was the moset level and MSNBC the most biased.....with CNN, ABC, CBS and NBC fowing fox downward in that order (I believe that was the order).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, don't take my word for it.  Watch it and then watch the other channels.  The difference is obvious and glaring.  Fox may be many things, but you'd have to be blind and deaf to call them "level".
Click to expand...


They were called by many as biased during the campaign as well.

Yet the PRC found that 40% of their reports on Obama were nbegative and 40% of their reports on McCain were negative.

No one else came close.

NBC and CBS never reported on the New Black Panther story. ABC had ONE 30 second piece on it. 

Yes, FOX tends to drum home stories....but they are true stories and ONLY drum home becuase no one else will report them.

You want to call it bias, go ahead. I call it doing what journaluists are supposed to do

MAKING SURE WE KNOW WHAT OUR PAID AND ELECTED OFFICIALS ARE DOING ON OUR BEHALF.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

They should rename themselves "Think Challenged"

Nobody's buying this shit anymore except the far left loonsquad.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> You want to call it bias, go ahead. I call it doing what journaluists are supposed to do
> 
> MAKING SURE WE KNOW WHAT OUR PAID AND ELECTED OFFICIALS ARE DOING ON OUR BEHALF.



They also :"embellish" the truth, run pictures that do not conincide with the story and flat out lie.  The spin on that channel is, frankly,  unbelievable to me.  Maybe it strikes me so because I do not watch any of those news channels on a regular basis.  Sorry, I don't see how anyone can consider Fox a real, objective news source.


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> You want to call it bias, go ahead. I call it doing what journaluists are supposed to do
> 
> MAKING SURE WE KNOW WHAT OUR PAID AND ELECTED OFFICIALS ARE DOING ON OUR BEHALF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also :"embellish" the truth, run pictures that do not conincide with the story and flat out lie.  The spin on that channel is, frankly,  unbelievable to me.  Maybe it strikes me so because I do not watch any of those news channels on a regular basis.  Sorry, I don't see how anyone can consider Fox a real, objective news source.
Click to expand...


Yes, there were two documented incidents where they used film from a different story.
15 years in existance and two times it happened. But the competitoion ran it over and over making it seem like a lot more times.

That is like tens of thousands of tea partyers and only 5 signs that can be deemed as racist.

Yet people think it was thousands  of signs.

Why?

Becuase the media has you believing what they want you to believe.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> Yes, there were two documented incidents where they used film from a different story.
> 15 years in existance and two times it happened. But the competitoion ran it over and over making it seem like a lot more times.



Come on.  The photos were to make the tea party whatever look a lot bigger than it was.  That was no mistake - you KNOW that was intentional.  I don't think Fox has much integrity at all.  Then, I don't trust the others either.


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> Yes, there were two documented incidents where they used film from a different story.
> 15 years in existance and two times it happened. But the competitoion ran it over and over making it seem like a lot more times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on.  The photos were to make the tea party whatever look a lot bigger than it was.  That was no mistake - you KNOW that was intentional.  I don't think Fox has much integrity at all.  Then, I don't trust the others either.
Click to expand...


LMAO...and I was at the NYC tea party that had 12K and no violence and NBC said ...

"a few hundred people gathered to angrily express their dissent of Obama and we should thank the NYPD for not allowing things to get out of hand"

When NBC was presented with "why did you say a few hundred" they said

"we erred. We did not know more came later in the day"...(there were an estimated 12K at the beginning of the ralley)

And for whatever reason, that was OK

Is it at all possible that Fox made a mistake? Of course not.

Only people on the left are allowed to make mistakes?


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> Is it at all possible that Fox made a mistake? Of course not.



Not with replacing old photos with those that were supposed to have been taken "live" that day.  I don't buy it at all.  You don't just have old tapes lying around and accidentally grab it.  That is not a mistake.  And it happened TWICE.


----------



## NYcarbineer

One day the tea partiers are claiming there is no Tea Party, the next they're claiming some guy isn't IN the Tea Party.

which is it?


----------



## DiamondDave

Mr. Peepers said:


> Yes, there were two documented incidents where they used film from a different story.
> 15 years in existance and two times it happened. But the competitoion ran it over and over making it seem like a lot more times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on.  The photos were to make the tea party whatever look a lot bigger than it was.  That was no mistake - you KNOW that was intentional.  I don't think Fox has much integrity at all.  Then, I don't trust the others either.
Click to expand...


Killian documents controversy

Game, set, match, championship

And you call what they do spin and what CNN and NBC not spin?? You are indeed a biased tool..... Fox is no more obviously spinning than the other mainstream sources are to the left... and those are nowhere close to the source cited in the OP....


----------



## Jarhead

Twice? A whole two times and that is it....they are liars?

You are aware, of course, that the photos used really did not embellish the truth as there were pretty much as many people there as were seen in the "wrong" photo?

But, of course, I noticed you said nothing about NBC, a major network and one that accuses Fox of being biased referred to the NYC tea party as a small gathering of a few hundred ANGRY people....and embellished it with "thanks to the NYPD for not letting t get out of hand"

This was AFTER the NYPD put out their statement saying that there were an estimated 12K that attneded and that there was no violence reported and no arrests made.
They referred to it as a peaceful gathering.

Why are you so quick to give a pass to NBC, CBS and ABC for misrepresenting the tea parties but not williung to give a pass to Fox who used a photo that did nothing but give reason for people to think it was a sunny day when, in fact it was a cloudy day?


----------



## Jarhead

NYcarbineer said:


> One day the tea partiers are claiming there is no Tea Party, the next they're claiming some guy isn't IN the Tea Party.
> 
> which is it?



What a rediculous assholish spinning trolling remark.

Typical of you.


----------



## DiamondDave

Mr. Peepers said:


> The bias that clearly stands out is your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, it isn't.  If you want to rely on right-wing propaganda, be my guest.  I'll stick w/ the BBC, NPR news and PBS.
Click to expand...


Funny.. I watch multiple news sources.. including both Fox and CNN...

That does not take away from the fact that you are deluded by your extremely evident bias

I have already stated that Fox leans right on reporting and further right on non-news programing... but your blinders do not let you see that it is exactly the same (except for to the left) on the sources such as MSNBC, CBS, CNN, etc.... with even probably the least left leaning ABC still quite evidently pulling left

Again... it is your bias that is easily the most glaring


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> And you call what they do spin and what CNN and NBC not spin?? You are indeed a biased tool..... Fox is no more obviously spinning than the other mainstream sources are to the left... and those are nowhere close to the source cited in the OP....



I told you, the blatant bias is not as obvious on those channels as on Fox, and no, I don't watch any of those regularly.  I already posted my news sources.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> I have already stated that Fox leans right on reporting and further right on non-news programing... but your blinders do not let you see that it is exactly the same (except for to the left) on the sources such as MSNBC, CBS, CNN, etc.... with even probably the least left leaning ABC still quite evidently pulling left
> 
> Again... it is your bias that is easily the most glaring



Idiot.  Again, I don't watch any of those regularly.  I only watch/read/listen to real, objective news sources.  I don't HAVE a bias.  I want the news the way it happens with no opinion, thanks.


----------



## DiamondDave

Mr. Peepers said:


> I have already stated that Fox leans right on reporting and further right on non-news programing... but your blinders do not let you see that it is exactly the same (except for to the left) on the sources such as MSNBC, CBS, CNN, etc.... with even probably the least left leaning ABC still quite evidently pulling left
> 
> Again... it is your bias that is easily the most glaring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.  Again, I don't watch any of those regularly.  I only watch/read/listen to real, objective news sources.  I don't HAVE a bias.  I want the news the way it happens with no opinion, thanks.
Click to expand...


If you think PBS and NPR have absolutely no bias, I really don't know what to tell you... except that you are delusional... there is indeed bias in every news coverage involving human input and writing... you do indeed have a bias and it has been evident as you have posted here.... I could try and proclaim I don't have a bias, even if I do not cite winger sources and show that I post on logical thinking and analysis.... but it is quite evident I do have a conservative bias, just as you do show that you have a leftist bias


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> And you call what they do spin and what CNN and NBC not spin?? You are indeed a biased tool..... Fox is no more obviously spinning than the other mainstream sources are to the left... and those are nowhere close to the source cited in the OP....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, the blatant bias is not as obvious on those channels as on Fox, and no, I don't watch any of those regularly.  I already posted my news sources.
Click to expand...


You say this despite the example that I gave you about NBC?
You say this despite the example I gave about The NEw Black Panther story not being reported AT ALL?

I fear you are one of those people that have been convinced of something that is not factual.

It is sad and pathetic.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> You say this despite the example that I gave you about NBC?



Sorry, but the NBC thing sounds more believable than two "misplaced" pictures.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> You say this despite the example I gave about The NEw Black Panther story not being reported AT ALL?



Who gives a shit about a fringe extremist group???  And I did see that story - it's not relevant to ANYTHING.  Do you care what the KKK or Aryan nation are singing?  They're all a bunch of extremist nutjobs.  Good grief.  You gotta pick your battles, you know.  Is that really news?


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> You say this despite the example I gave about The NEw Black Panther story not being reported AT ALL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about a fringe extremist group???  And I did see that story - it's not relevant to ANYTHING.  Do you care what the KKK or Aryan nation are singing?  They're all a bunch of extremist nutjobs.  Good grief.  You gotta pick your battles, you know.  Is that really news?
Click to expand...


Yo...listen up....

The New Black Panther story was not news becuase of the New Black Panthers. 

*It was a story about the DoJ...you know....the group that YOU pay for that has the responsibility to maintian the integrity of our legal system that YOU pay for and live by?*
Jeez....

Now I see your problem.


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> You say this despite the example that I gave you about NBC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but the NBC thing sounds more believable than two "misplaced" pictures.
Click to expand...


So YOU are the biased one.

NBC reporting that a few hundred (usually taken as less than 500) showed up and referring to them as angry (implying on verge of riot status) and then thanking the NYPD for not letting it get out of hand (implying that police action was required to keep things in check)...

when they reported that based on a police statement that said:

Approximately 12K were there.
It was a peaceful gathering
There was no violence
There were no arrests.

ANd Fox showed a picture of thousands of people on a sunny day when, in fact, there were thousands of people on a cloudy day.

And you say that Fox was trying to decieve the people when weather was not even part of the story and NBC did no harm of any value.

Pathetic.


----------



## Mr. Peepers

> It was a story about the DoJ...you know....the group that YOU pay for that has the responsibility to maintian the integrity of our legal system that YOU pay for and live by?



Oh really?  This story smacks of right-wing mud slinging tactics.  Besides, Bush dropped a very similar case during his campaign with a man "hunting" hispanic voters, remember - and that guy had a GUN - and no one was remanded?  Oops. And the person who was intimidating with a nightstick was indicted, right?  What's your beef?  That the other two weren't found to be intimidating voters (In a largely democratic precinct, no less... because you want to intimidate people who vote like you do....)?

Oh, and there's this.  Bush is the one who dropped the case to a civil matter - on January 7th, 2009.  Interesting.  See, you took it at face value without looking at all the angles.  So who is right?

"This means that the case was downgraded to a civil case 11 days before Obama was inaugurated, 26 days before Eric Holder became attorney general, and about nine months before Thomas Perez was confirmed as head of the Civil Rights Division."

This is according to Perez's testimony which I have attached.  



http://www.usccr.gov/NBPH/05-14-2010_NBPPhearing.pdf


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Peepers said:


> It was a story about the DoJ...you know....the group that YOU pay for that has the responsibility to maintian the integrity of our legal system that YOU pay for and live by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  This story smacks of right-wing mud slinging tactics.  Besides, Bush dropped a very similar case during his campaign with a man "hunting" hispanic voters, remember - and that guy had a GUN - and no one was remanded?  Oops. And the person who was intimidating with a nightstick was indicted, right?  What's your beef?  That the other two weren't found to be intimidating voters (In a largely democratic precinct, no less... because you want to intimidate people who vote like you do....)?
> 
> Oh, and there's this.  Bush is the one who dropped the case to a civil matter - on January 7th, 2009.  Interesting.  See, you took it at face value without looking at all the angles.  So who is right?
> 
> "This means that the case was downgraded to a civil case 11 days before Obama was inaugurated, 26 days before Eric Holder became attorney general, and about nine months before Thomas Perez was confirmed as head of the Civil Rights Division."
> 
> This is according to Perez's testimony which I have attached.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usccr.gov/NBPH/05-14-2010_NBPPhearing.pdf
Click to expand...


Sadly, your UN-biased media only told you half the story.
Seems you are unaware that they ignored a subpoeona to appear in court.
Seems you are unaware that a default judgement was levied against them.
Seems you are unaware that they, in a way, mocked the judicial system by ignoring it.
Seems you are unaware that despite all of this, not only were the charges dropped...but the charges no longer existed. What was dropped was the default judgement.
It is unprecedented and unheard of. AND unexplained by the DoJ...you know who they are...the ones that are supposed to maintain the integrity of the legal system....not give a pass to those that mock it?

The sotry had nothing to do with what they did wrong. They likely would have had the charges dropped if they appeared in court and defended themselves.

Instead, they siad "hell with the legal system"....and the DoJ not only let them get away with it, but they rewarded them for it.

At the cost of OUR dime and at the cost of the integrity of the legal system.

Yep....YOUR UNBIASED media told you only half the sotry. The UNIMPOORTANT HALF.


----------



## drsmith1072

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.
> 
> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html
> 
> Actually many media outlets blatantly LIE about the tea parties and use footage, out of context, to misrepresent them
> 
> THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING
Click to expand...


And foxnews is one of the worst offenders as they try to prop up and support the tea parties. Imagine that. LOL How many tea partiers were actually at that event in which foxnews used footage of a different event as they tried to prop up the numbers??


----------



## drsmith1072

teapartysamurai said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep EXPOSING these traitors and ENEMIES we have WITHIN folks.
> 
> We know the Lamestream Media won't do, they have become ENENIES to the American people too. the sooner ALL see this the better.
> 
> Lets take OUR COUNTRY BACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the liberals on here just HATE me.  It's so much fun!
Click to expand...


No one hates you but several do laugh at you as you come on here and post something you read from a blog as you pretend that you made the argument. Then in most cases you end up cutting and running from your own thread when the conversation starts going over your head which is usually about by the second page if not before then.


----------



## drsmith1072

teapartysamurai said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what liberals do. They take out of context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I am curious....
> 
> If I were a pack leader in the cub scouts....and I held a meeting for volunteers....and one of the people that volunteers stands up and starts talking about how we can fund raise by selling pictures of the boys in their underwear.....And as I have him escorted out of the meeting he continues to say how it would be in everyones best interest if they consider his advice (enocuraging them to listen)....
> 
> Should the cub scouts then be considered a group run by perverted pedophiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well check out these NAACP members nodding their heads and applauding this talk about racism, and liberals tell us the NAACP isn't racist.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_xCeItxbQY]YouTube - NAACP Bigotry in their ranks[/ame]
Click to expand...


WOW you talk about the left taking things out of context and then you play that EXCERPT of her statements and take them out of context even as you ignore the rest of her story. Thanks for exposing yourself as nothing but a blog parroting hypocritical tool.


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please back that accusation up.
> 
> 
> 
> Her threads always turn out to be lies. She claims to represent the tea party.
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So thats it? A poster on this board who cliams to represent the tea party says something that you believe to be a lie so....as you say....
> 
> "and what you tea party people do is lie"?
> 
> So if OJ Simpson says he represents the NFL, then we should all assume that the NFL is comprised of murderers?
Click to expand...



If the those in the nfl start going out and killing people then yeah they are murderers.

That too applies to tea party supporters and members of the tea party who chime in to agree with and thank samurai for these parroted talking points cut and pasted from the last blog he read which are based on less than factual info as well as the rst of his rants and posts. If you agree with or support the lies and you are a tea partier too then you prove the claim that "what you tea party people do is lie". 

lol


----------



## traveler52

teapartysamurai said:


> *THINK PROGRESS IS BUSTED **AGAIN**!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The horrible far left hacks at Think Progress once again were caught lying about supposed racism in the tea party movement. On Monday they posted some random editorial  from early July  published in a New Hampshire paper  by some lone racist and try to link him to the tea party. But if you read the whole editorial you see that tea party is not even mentioned in the racist editorial! The tea party is not linked to this racist in anyway.
> 
> *Think Progress also admits that they dont even know if Murdough is a tea partier.* But, he did mention tea party in the comments section of the July article and therefore, according to these radical hacks at Think Progress, that proves that the tea party is racist.
> 
> Got that? The tea party is racist because some white supremacist mentioned their name. Using this same logic, Obama is Al-Qaeda because he was mentioned in a Zawahiri tape. Hillary Clinton is part of the Taliban because they mentioned her in a tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read all of this Juicy Story!
> 
> Think Progress Manufactures Another Fake Tea Party Racism Story - Big Government
> 
> Logic? You want logic from a liberal? Anyone ever spend any time around here and read the stuff coming from the Obamabots?
> 
> November is coming closer and liberals are getting desperate to smear the tea party.
> 
> What they are doing without realizing is telling us who they REALLY FEAR!
> 
> They know Obama's policies have FAILED big time and they don't have a good argument against the Tea Party so, all they have left is to lie, smear, lie, smear.
> 
> When you see this much hysteria and lying from the left, you know who YOU want to vote for, and it sure isn't the people Think Progress is shilling for.
Click to expand...


And Andrew Bietbart and fox get caught telling lies as well.

Politics, Political News - POLITICO.com.

The tape of Ms. Sherrod, you know the Black Woman who was fired because she didnot really help a white farmer, the tape was heavily edited.

Damn, you dumb righties, sure do jump around alot.

Oh, your thread, another in a long line of lies.


----------



## NYcarbineer

traveler52 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THINK PROGRESS IS BUSTED **AGAIN**!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The horrible far left hacks at Think Progress once again were caught lying about supposed racism in the tea party movement. On Monday they posted some random editorial  from early July  published in a New Hampshire paper  by some lone racist and try to link him to the tea party. But if you read the whole editorial you see that tea party is not even mentioned in the racist editorial! The tea party is not linked to this racist in anyway.
> 
> *Think Progress also admits that they dont even know if Murdough is a tea partier.* But, he did mention tea party in the comments section of the July article and therefore, according to these radical hacks at Think Progress, that proves that the tea party is racist.
> 
> Got that? The tea party is racist because some white supremacist mentioned their name. Using this same logic, Obama is Al-Qaeda because he was mentioned in a Zawahiri tape. Hillary Clinton is part of the Taliban because they mentioned her in a tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read all of this Juicy Story!
> 
> Think Progress Manufactures Another Fake Tea Party Racism Story - Big Government
> 
> Logic? You want logic from a liberal? Anyone ever spend any time around here and read the stuff coming from the Obamabots?
> 
> November is coming closer and liberals are getting desperate to smear the tea party.
> 
> What they are doing without realizing is telling us who they REALLY FEAR!
> 
> They know Obama's policies have FAILED big time and they don't have a good argument against the Tea Party so, all they have left is to lie, smear, lie, smear.
> 
> When you see this much hysteria and lying from the left, you know who YOU want to vote for, and it sure isn't the people Think Progress is shilling for.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Andrew Bietbart and fox get caught telling lies as well.
> 
> Politics, Political News - POLITICO.com.
> 
> The tape of Ms. Sherrod, you know the Black Woman who was fired because she didnot really help a white farmer, the tape was heavily edited.
> 
> Damn, you dumb righties, sure do jump around alot.
> 
> Oh, your thread, another in a long line of lies.
Click to expand...


They will perpetuate this lie, nonetheless.  You can't kill a lie that the rightwing has fallen in love with.


----------



## Truthmatters

They have been barraging the media with these lied up stories to give their minions red meat.

Only the minions will buy it.

Its going to be backfiring big time


----------



## Stephanie

oh boy, the lefties standard whine. 

but but the tape was HEAVILY EDITED. 

the same shit they did with the Acorn tapes, and any tapes that show them in as they are.

but let the right question anything anyone say without proof and video, they just go with the friggen flow and say we are making EXCUSES.

PEOPLE wake up to this joke from THE Progressive and their comrades in arms. iT'S THE STANDARD PLAY from them..


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you call what they do spin and what CNN and NBC not spin?? You are indeed a biased tool..... Fox is no more obviously spinning than the other mainstream sources are to the left... and those are nowhere close to the source cited in the OP....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you, the blatant bias is not as obvious on those channels as on Fox, and no, I don't watch any of those regularly.  I already posted my news sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say this despite the example that I gave you about NBC?
> You say this despite the example I gave about The NEw Black Panther story not being reported AT ALL?
> 
> I fear you are one of those people that have been convinced of something that is not factual.
> 
> It is sad and pathetic.
Click to expand...


Yeah it is sad and pathetic that you losers are going out of your way to defend foxnews. 

You whine about the fact that there was no coverage of the nbpp story FROM OVER A YEAR AGO even as you ignore the fact that foxnews and any and all right wing media sources are focusing entirely too much of their time on this ancient history because they are trying to use it to influence the upcoming midterm elections.  

I was watching foxnews today and they were complaning about how this group of journalists got together and talked about issues and some TALKED about not pressing the jeremiah wright story and foxnews spun it that they all were picking and choosing what stories that they wanted to focus on based on how it could help or hurt obama and then they could only quote a couple as they attacked the group as a whole.

Foxnews really needs to turn that microscope onto themselves and pay attention to how they pick and choose stories or even frame them in a positive light for republicans and a negative light for democrats before they pretend to be holier than thou. They are just as guilty as those they try to attack.


----------



## boedicca

Lefties Circling the Wagons inevitably end up in a Circular Firing Squad.

Just sayin'.


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say this despite the example I gave about The NEw Black Panther story not being reported AT ALL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about a fringe extremist group???  And I did see that story - it's not relevant to ANYTHING.  Do you care what the KKK or Aryan nation are singing?  They're all a bunch of extremist nutjobs.  Good grief.  You gotta pick your battles, you know.  Is that really news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo...listen up....
> 
> The New Black Panther story was not news becuase of the New Black Panthers.
> 
> *It was a story about the DoJ...you know....the group that YOU pay for that has the responsibility to maintian the integrity of our legal system that YOU pay for and live by?*
> Jeez....
> 
> Now I see your problem.
Click to expand...


Yeah the DOJ under W who never charged any of them with a crime but sued them civilly to either gain monetarily or get and injunction filed against the group or the individuals to prohibit them from engaging in such activity again.

In the end those at the DOJ said there was no justification in holding the group responsible for the actions of a few individuals, kind of how all of you rightwing hypocrites feel about extremists in the tea party isn't it?? 
However, one individual did get an injunction filed against him as a result of the civil case but the other cases were dropped. So what are you whining about again?? Are you really that upset that W's DOJ didn't charge them with a crime??


----------



## drsmith1072

Mr. Peepers said:


> It was a story about the DoJ...you know....the group that YOU pay for that has the responsibility to maintian the integrity of our legal system that YOU pay for and live by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  This story smacks of right-wing mud slinging tactics.  Besides, Bush dropped a very similar case during his campaign with a man "hunting" hispanic voters, remember - and that guy had a GUN - and no one was remanded?  Oops. And the person who was intimidating with a nightstick was indicted, right?  What's your beef?  That the other two weren't found to be intimidating voters (In a largely democratic precinct, no less... because you want to intimidate people who vote like you do....)?
> 
> Oh, and there's this.  Bush is the one who dropped the case to a civil matter - on January 7th, 2009.  Interesting.  See, you took it at face value without looking at all the angles.  So who is right?
> 
> "This means that the case was downgraded to a civil case 11 days before Obama was inaugurated, 26 days before Eric Holder became attorney general, and about nine months before Thomas Perez was confirmed as head of the Civil Rights Division."
> 
> This is according to Perez's testimony which I have attached.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usccr.gov/NBPH/05-14-2010_NBPPhearing.pdf
Click to expand...


It's all bs. They are bringing up something from over a year ago right before a midterm election in the hopes that it will affect the outcome and swing it in their favor. That's all this hype over the nbpp is.


----------



## Truthmatters

No one has taken the tea party to court now have they?

WE just want them to stop tolerating racist in their little group.

If they wish to keep the racists they wont get far.


----------



## Guerrilla

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say this despite the example I gave about The NEw Black Panther story not being reported AT ALL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about a fringe extremist group??? And I did see that story - it's not relevant to ANYTHING. Do you care what the KKK or Aryan nation are singing? They're all a bunch of extremist nutjobs. Good grief. You gotta pick your battles, you know. Is that really news?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo...listen up....
> 
> The New Black Panther story was not news becuase of the New Black Panthers.
> 
> *It was a story about the DoJ...you know....the group that YOU pay for that has the responsibility to maintian the integrity of our legal system that YOU pay for and live by?*
> Jeez....
> 
> Now I see your problem.
Click to expand...

 
Do you know which DOJ really decided to drop this case?

After you take off your racist glasses, do you really see the "new black panther party", or whatever you want to call it, as a legitimate force in todays politcal discourse?  How many members do they have?  How "organized" are they, really?  what political races do they influence?


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a story about the DoJ...you know....the group that YOU pay for that has the responsibility to maintian the integrity of our legal system that YOU pay for and live by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?  This story smacks of right-wing mud slinging tactics.  Besides, Bush dropped a very similar case during his campaign with a man "hunting" hispanic voters, remember - and that guy had a GUN - and no one was remanded?  Oops. And the person who was intimidating with a nightstick was indicted, right?  What's your beef?  That the other two weren't found to be intimidating voters (In a largely democratic precinct, no less... because you want to intimidate people who vote like you do....)?
> 
> Oh, and there's this.  Bush is the one who dropped the case to a civil matter - on January 7th, 2009.  Interesting.  See, you took it at face value without looking at all the angles.  So who is right?
> 
> "This means that the case was downgraded to a civil case 11 days before Obama was inaugurated, 26 days before Eric Holder became attorney general, and about nine months before Thomas Perez was confirmed as head of the Civil Rights Division."
> 
> This is according to Perez's testimony which I have attached.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usccr.gov/NBPH/05-14-2010_NBPPhearing.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, your UN-biased media only told you half the story.
> Seems you are unaware that they ignored a subpoeona to appear in court.
> Seems you are unaware that a default judgement was levied against them.
> Seems you are unaware that they, in a way, mocked the judicial system by ignoring it.
> Seems you are unaware that despite all of this, not only were the charges dropped...but the charges no longer existed. What was dropped was the default judgement.
> It is unprecedented and unheard of. AND unexplained by the DoJ...you know who they are...the ones that are supposed to maintain the integrity of the legal system....not give a pass to those that mock it?
> 
> The sotry had nothing to do with what they did wrong. They likely would have had the charges dropped if they appeared in court and defended themselves.
> 
> Instead, they siad "hell with the legal system"....and the DoJ not only let them get away with it, but they rewarded them for it.
> 
> At the cost of OUR dime and at the cost of the integrity of the legal system.
> 
> Yep....YOUR UNBIASED media told you only half the sotry. The UNIMPOORTANT HALF.
Click to expand...


And you are CLUELESS as usual.

The W DOJ sued the nbpp and the individuals involved CIVILLY and did not charge them criminally. There were NO criminal charges to be dropped and you are merely exposing yourself as a gullible lemming who is parroting what he heard someone else say despite the FACT that it isn't true. 

As for the judgment, if the case was dropped completely then how did one of the defendants in this civil suit get and injunction filed against him to prevent him from engaging in similar actions for a specific amount of time??


----------



## Wicked Jester

Progressive morons defending progressive idiots.....Now that's just too fucking rich.....LMAO!

No wonder Obama's presidency can officially be called an abject failure once and for all!

After all, he's a progressive idiot supported by progressive morons!.....As usual, they FAIL!


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> No one has taken the tea party to court now have they?
> 
> WE just want them to stop tolerating racist in their little group.
> 
> If they wish to keep the racists they wont get far.



lol, who the hell is WE? and what right do you have to DEMAND ANYTHING?

WAY FUNNY


----------



## drsmith1072

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has taken the tea party to court now have they?
> 
> WE just want them to stop tolerating racist in their little group.
> 
> If they wish to keep the racists they wont get far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, who the hell is WE? and what right do you have to DEMAND ANYTHING?
> 
> WAY FUNNY
Click to expand...


It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement. 

If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label.


----------



## daveman

konradv said:


> I certainly don't trust anyone who calls other Americans "enemies".



Really?


----------



## daveman

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I guess you disagree with the unbiased Pew Research Center for Excellence in Journalism study that found that Fox was the moset level and MSNBC the most biased.....with CNN, ABC, CBS and NBC fowing fox downward in that order (I believe that was the order).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, don't take my word for it.  Watch it and then watch the other channels.  The difference is obvious and glaring.  Fox may be many things, but you'd have to be blind and deaf to call them "level".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were called by many as biased during the campaign as well.
> 
> Yet the PRC found that 40% of their reports on Obama were nbegative and 40% of their reports on McCain were negative.
> 
> No one else came close.
> 
> NBC and CBS never reported on the New Black Panther story. ABC had ONE 30 second piece on it.
> 
> Yes, FOX tends to drum home stories....but they are true stories and ONLY drum home becuase no one else will report them.
> 
> You want to call it bias, go ahead. I call it doing what journaluists are supposed to do
> 
> MAKING SURE WE KNOW WHAT OUR PAID AND ELECTED OFFICIALS ARE DOING ON OUR BEHALF.
Click to expand...

Telling the truth about Democrats = bias.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> No one has taken the tea party to court now have they?
> 
> WE just want them to stop tolerating racist in their little group.
> 
> If they wish to keep the racists they wont get far.


Funny how you ignore all the times they tell racists they're not welcome.  

Wonder why that is...?


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has taken the tea party to court now have they?
> 
> WE just want them to stop tolerating racist in their little group.
> 
> If they wish to keep the racists they wont get far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, who the hell is WE? and what right do you have to DEMAND ANYTHING?
> 
> WAY FUNNY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label.
Click to expand...

So, prove there is a racist element in the tea party, dipshit. As usual, you progressive morons run off at the mouth with zero proof. You lame ducks certainly don't have the proof. But we sure as hell have the proof that your beloved inept messiah is racist to the core. 20 years sitting in a racist church. Villifying an innocent WHITE cop without knowing the full facts and, on and on and on.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, who the hell is WE? and what right do you have to DEMAND ANYTHING?
> 
> WAY FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, prove there is a racist element in the tea party, dipshit. As usual, you progressive morons run off at the mouth with zero proof. You lame ducks certainly don't have the proof. But we sure as hell have the proof that your beloved inept messiah is racist to the core. 20 years sitting in a racist church. Villifying an innocent WHITE cop without knowing the full facts and, on and on and on.
Click to expand...


The proof has already been shown many many times over, the pictures have been displayed and there is no point in even trying to debate with a troll like you becuase even when proven WRONG you refuse to admit it and can only attack those who dare to disagree with your phony soldier/restaurateur persona.

Funny thing is that you demand proof from me and yet fail to provide any of your own claims. I wonder why??

vilifying the innocent? Isn't that what you did in the past when you tried to hold obama accountable for a drop in the dow that occured on W's watch?? LOL Thanks for nothing hypocrite. 

However, i do find it a good step forward that the tea party express wacko and his group were booted from the tea party federation AFTER he truly exposed his racism and the sad fact is that he was part of the tea aprty movement as one of it's most outspoken members and is a racist. so booting him NOW is a good step in the right direction now you just need to keep it up. 
However, one question. Is he now banned from attending tea party events now that he is out of the federation or is he still welcome despite his comments??


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ok Dr.Smith

Enjoy some truth now

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...im-tea-parties-are-white-only-and-racist.html  <------whoa where did those guys come from?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html  <----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...s-leader-for-racially-insensitive-satire.html  <----- say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125416-tea-party-votes-out-incumbent-republican.html  <----- wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not.

yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers.


----------



## Wicked Jester

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ok Dr.Smith
> 
> Enjoy some truth now
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...im-tea-parties-are-white-only-and-racist.html  <------whoa where did those guys come from?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html  <----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...s-leader-for-racially-insensitive-satire.html  <----- say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125416-tea-party-votes-out-incumbent-republican.html  <----- wait what?  I thought the tea party's were republican, ooops guess not.
> 
> yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers.


You must remember PP that as the tea party movement continues to gain momentum and Obama and his administration continue to abjectly fail on so many levels, people like this drsmith clown will continue to wail in desperation. Just sit back and enjoy the whining that comes from clowns like him. It is quite entertaining indeed!

Fact is, it is OBAMA who sat in a racist church for twenty years and it shows by he and his administrations desperate attempts to repeatedly play the ridiculous race card and, of course, repeatedly blame Bush for their own abject failings. Obama is finished. The citizens of this country are waking up to the fact that Obama is one of the most inept presidents in history. His actions and plummeting ratings clearly prove it.


----------



## drsmith1072

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ok Dr.Smith
> 
> Enjoy some truth now
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...im-tea-parties-are-white-only-and-racist.html  <------whoa where did those guys come from?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html  <----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...s-leader-for-racially-insensitive-satire.html  <----- say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125416-tea-party-votes-out-incumbent-republican.html  <----- wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not.
> 
> yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers.



yawn is right, IF I had ever actually said that the tea party was "white only and racist" then your spin might actually apply but seeing as how I NEVER DID you BS is the typical tactic of rightwinger hacks who try to insert words into other people's mouths so they can attack or discredit them for something they NEVER said. I thought you were above that type of BS, I guess i was wrong. 

BTW how does linking to your own OPINION based posts on a mesage board prove anything or have anything to do with the "truth", let alone actually apply to what I actually said?? 

Do you have a response to the content of my post or is presenting your own BS opinons as "truth" all that you have to offer??


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

drsmith1072 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dr.Smith
> 
> Enjoy some truth now
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...im-tea-parties-are-white-only-and-racist.html  <------whoa where did those guys come from?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html  <----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...s-leader-for-racially-insensitive-satire.html  <----- say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125416-tea-party-votes-out-incumbent-republican.html  <----- wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not.
> 
> yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn is right, IF I had ever actually said that the tea party was "white only and racist" then your spin might actually apply but seeing as how I NEVER DID you BS is the typical tactic of rightwinger hacks who try to insert words into other people's mouths so they can attack or discredit them for something they NEVER said. I thought you were above that type of BS, I guess i was wrong.
> 
> BTW how does linking to your own OPINION based posts on a mesage board prove anything or have anything to do with the "truth", let alone actually apply to what I actually said??
> 
> Do you have a response to the content of my post or is presenting your own BS opinons as "truth" all that you have to offer??
Click to expand...


If you have the courage why dont you go into one of those threads and read the evidence backing up the thread titles then try and argue it with me in them.

Go for it i'll be eagerly waiting.


----------



## drsmith1072

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dr.Smith
> 
> Enjoy some truth now
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...im-tea-parties-are-white-only-and-racist.html  <------whoa where did those guys come from?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html  <----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...s-leader-for-racially-insensitive-satire.html  <----- say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125416-tea-party-votes-out-incumbent-republican.html  <----- wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not.
> 
> yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn is right, IF I had ever actually said that the tea party was "white only and racist" then your spin might actually apply but seeing as how I NEVER DID you BS is the typical tactic of rightwinger hacks who try to insert words into other people's mouths so they can attack or discredit them for something they NEVER said. I thought you were above that type of BS, I guess i was wrong.
> 
> BTW how does linking to your own OPINION based posts on a mesage board prove anything or have anything to do with the "truth", let alone actually apply to what I actually said??
> 
> Do you have a response to the content of my post or is presenting your own BS opinons as "truth" all that you have to offer??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have the courage why dont you go into one of those threads and read the evidence backing up the thread titles then try and argue it with me in them.
> 
> Go for it i'll be eagerly waiting.
Click to expand...


The question of courage easilly applies to YOU considering the fact that you lack the courage to actually respond to the content of my post. I looked at your OPINION based threads where you make claims not supported by your own info and present opinon as fact. Now, how about you actually address what i wrote?? Come on, what are you afraid of??

Go for it i'll be eagerly waiting.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

drsmith1072 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dr.Smith
> 
> Enjoy some truth now
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...im-tea-parties-are-white-only-and-racist.html  <------whoa where did those guys come from?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html  <----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...s-leader-for-racially-insensitive-satire.html  <----- say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125416-tea-party-votes-out-incumbent-republican.html  <----- wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not.
> 
> yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn is right, IF I had ever actually said that the tea party was "white only and racist" then your spin might actually apply but seeing as how I NEVER DID you BS is the typical tactic of rightwinger hacks who try to insert words into other people's mouths so they can attack or discredit them for something they NEVER said. I thought you were above that type of BS, I guess i was wrong.
> 
> BTW how does linking to your own OPINION based posts on a mesage board prove anything or have anything to do with the "truth", let alone actually apply to what I actually said??
> 
> Do you have a response to the content of my post or is presenting your own BS opinons as "truth" all that you have to offer??
Click to expand...


I didn't say you said the tea party was "white and only racist" why are you putting those words in my mouth?  You claim that is the B.S. I am doing yet you are actually the one doing it yourself.   

I typed the following words to you: 
" Ok Dr.Smith Enjoy some truth now"
"whoa where did those guys come from?"
"<----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting." 
" say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people" 
" wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not." 
"yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers"

All I did was respond to your negative comments about the tea parties with 4 seperate threads, containing links to evidence, showing you that those comments and general attitudes are not entirely accurate or representative.

Instead of living up to my challenge of picking any one of them and trying to debate me on it you instead deflected and made a false attack on me by attempting to use the titles of one of the threads as a cop-out.

I'm still gladly waiting for you to bring me a challenge in any one of those threads, if your up for it.


----------



## Stephanie

drsmith1072 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has taken the tea party to court now have they?
> 
> WE just want them to stop tolerating racist in their little group.
> 
> If they wish to keep the racists they wont get far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, who the hell is WE? and what right do you have to DEMAND ANYTHING?
> 
> WAY FUNNY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> *If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label*.
Click to expand...


see here folks, this says it all.
do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, who the hell is WE? and what right do you have to DEMAND ANYTHING?
> 
> WAY FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> *If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
Click to expand...

So, then.....what you're *saying* is.....The Tea Party *accepts no* responsibility for the (*obvious*) racists, within their _little_-gathering, huh??

And, this org is attempting to tell everyone-*else* how to run our government*?*

*LAUGHABLE* seems the appropriate-description of The Tea _Party_....as-*well*-as incompetent, ill-educated, incurious and lazy.

Your days are numbered. The *November Elections* will be your (official) *Implosion Day*; appropriate for *all* future-calendars as a *National Holiday*.

*PLEASE* take *FAUX Noise* (_down_) *WITH* you.


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Shaman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> *If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, then.....what you're *saying* is.....The Tea Party *accepts no* responsibility for the (*obvious*) racists, within their _little_-gathering, huh??
> 
> And, this org is attempting to tell everyone-*else* how to run our government*?*
> 
> *LAUGHABLE* seems the appropriate-description of The Tea _Party_....as-*well*-as incompetent, ill-educated, incurious and lazy.
> 
> Your days are numbered. The *November Elections* will be your (official) *Implosion Day*; appropriate for *all* future-calendars as a *National Holiday*.
> 
> *PLEASE* take *FAUX Noise* (_down_) *WITH* you.
Click to expand...


At every baseball game there are racists scattered thgroughout the stands.
In every crowded subway there are racists scattered throughout the cars.
In every large company, there are racists scattered throught the employee roll.

In every city, state, town, village, there are racists scattered around.

We rarely hear them or see them and likely dont know who they are as there are never reporters and others looking to find them.

Thanks to our left leaning politicians and our left leaning media, they search them out in only one group. The Tea Party.

When you can show me with absolute proof that the Tea Party has a higher ratio of racists in it than any other given groupo of people, then I would say the tea party has a responsibility to denounce it.

Until then, I must ask...Why dont you ask the NY Yankees to denounce the racists in their stands at ball games. They are there you know. Why dont you ask Bismark N.D. to denounce the racists in their city. Afterall, only a fool would think that any city is racist free.

You have fallen for the oldest trick in the book. Sadly, you are a follower, not an independant thinker.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

You guys let me know when somebody finally claims the $100,000 award for evidence of racism at teaparty events.  Till then....


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Mr. Shaman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> *If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, then.....what you're *saying* is.....The Tea Party *accepts no* responsibility for the (*obvious*) racists, within their _little_-gathering, huh??
> 
> And, this org is attempting to tell everyone-*else* how to run our government*?*
> 
> *LAUGHABLE* seems the appropriate-description of The Tea _Party_....as-*well*-as incompetent, ill-educated, incurious and lazy.
> 
> Your days are numbered. The *November Elections* will be your (official) *Implosion Day*; appropriate for *all* future-calendars as a *National Holiday*.
> 
> *PLEASE* take *FAUX Noise* (_down_) *WITH* you.
Click to expand...


Well Sheman... since it is so *obvious*... why haven't you collected  that $100,000?


----------



## Stephanie

Mr. Shaman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> *If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, then.....what you're *saying* is.....The Tea Party *accepts no* responsibility for the (*obvious*) racists, within their _little_-gathering, huh??
> 
> And, this org is attempting to tell everyone-*else* how to run our government*?*
> 
> *LAUGHABLE* seems the appropriate-description of The Tea _Party_....as-*well*-as incompetent, ill-educated, incurious and lazy.
> 
> Your days are numbered. The *November Elections* will be your (official) *Implosion Day*; appropriate for *all* future-calendars as a *National Holiday*.
> 
> *PLEASE* take *FAUX Noise* (_down_) *WITH* you.
Click to expand...


you really are a shallow person and not a very deep thinker are you?
The Tea Party isn't TELLING ANYONE how to RUN the Government. They are TALKING TO THE GOVERNMENT and that means ALL PARTIES IN IT, to get their shit back together and run it the WAY IT WAS MEANT to run, and stop running roughshod over us AMERICAN CITIZENS.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Jarhead said:


> At every baseball game there are racists scattered thgroughout the stands.
> In every crowded subway there are racists scattered throughout the cars.
> In every large company, there are racists scattered throught the employee roll.
> 
> In every city, state, town, village, there are racists scattered around.
> 
> We rarely hear them or see them and likely dont know who they are as there are never reporters and others looking to find them.


....As if that's _difficult_. 





*




*




*





Jarhead said:


> Thanks to our left leaning politicians and our left leaning media, they search them out in only one group. The Tea Party.
> 
> *When you can show me with absolute proof that the Tea Party has a higher ratio of racists in it than any other given group of people*, then I would say the tea party has a responsibility to denounce it.


*'Nuff SAID!!!*

​


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Stephanie said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> 
> 
> So, then.....what you're *saying* is.....The Tea Party *accepts no* responsibility for the (*obvious*) racists, within their _little_-gathering, huh??
> 
> And, this org is attempting to tell everyone-*else* how to run our government*?*
> 
> *LAUGHABLE* seems the appropriate-description of The Tea _Party_....as-*well*-as incompetent, ill-educated, incurious and lazy.
> 
> Your days are numbered. The *November Elections* will be your (official) *Implosion Day*; appropriate for *all* future-calendars as a *National Holiday*.
> 
> *PLEASE* take *FAUX Noise* (_down_) *WITH* you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really are a shallow person and not a very deep thinker are you?
> The Tea Party isn't TELLING ANYONE how to RUN the Government. They are TALKING TO THE GOVERNMENT and that means ALL PARTIES IN IT, to get their shit back together and run it the WAY IT WAS MEANT to run.....
Click to expand...

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh......that's what *elections* are for.

Ever *hear* o' the concept??

​


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Shaman said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> At every baseball game there are racists scattered thgroughout the stands.
> In every crowded subway there are racists scattered throughout the cars.
> In every large company, there are racists scattered throught the employee roll.
> 
> In every city, state, town, village, there are racists scattered around.
> 
> We rarely hear them or see them and likely dont know who they are as there are never reporters and others looking to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if that's _difficult_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to our left leaning politicians and our left leaning media, they search them out in only one group. The Tea Party.
> 
> *When you can show me with absolute proof that the Tea Party has a higher ratio of racists in it than any other given group of people*, then I would say the tea party has a responsibility to denounce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *'Nuff SAID!!!*
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Enough said per my argument.

You showed me 4 signs out of tens of thosuands.

Show me a picture where there are 4 signs out of 100 signs....ONE PICTURE, not a collage.....and I would say that 4% of the tea parey is racist which is STILL likely to be well below the national average.

You did exactly what the left wing bloggers do. You cherry pick 4 pictures from likely 3 different tea parties and make it look like the norm.

Show me a picture of ONE TEA PARTY ralley that shows MANY racist signs or gestures...

And believe me....if you COULD, the left wing bloggers would have posted it by now.

Yep. You are a tool for the left wing. You regurgitate what they tell you is fact and they actually have you defending what they say without any evidence of it.

You should be ashamed of yourself. But of course, you are not.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125416-tea-party-votes-out-incumbent-republican.html  <----- wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not.
> 
> yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers.



That's quite an example you gave there of the Tea Party not being Republican, i.e., the ousting of Bob Bennett.

Most Tea Partiers in Utah supported Mike Lee, also a REPUBLICAN.  

jeezus


----------



## drsmith1072

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dr.Smith
> 
> Enjoy some truth now
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...im-tea-parties-are-white-only-and-racist.html  <------whoa where did those guys come from?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html  <----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...s-leader-for-racially-insensitive-satire.html  <----- say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125416-tea-party-votes-out-incumbent-republican.html  <----- wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not.
> 
> yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn is right, IF I had ever actually said that the tea party was "white only and racist" then your spin might actually apply but seeing as how I NEVER DID you BS is the typical tactic of rightwinger hacks who try to insert words into other people's mouths so they can attack or discredit them for something they NEVER said. I thought you were above that type of BS, I guess i was wrong.
> 
> BTW how does linking to your own OPINION based posts on a mesage board prove anything or have anything to do with the "truth", let alone actually apply to what I actually said??
> 
> Do you have a response to the content of my post or is presenting your own BS opinons as "truth" all that you have to offer??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you said the tea party was "white and only racist" why are you putting those words in my mouth?  You claim that is the B.S. I am doing yet you are actually the one doing it yourself.
> 
> I typed the following words to you:
> " Ok Dr.Smith Enjoy some truth now"
> "whoa where did those guys come from?"
> "<----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting."
> " say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people"
> " wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not."
> "yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers"
> 
> All I did was respond to your negative comments about the tea parties with 4 seperate threads, containing links to evidence, showing you that those comments and general attitudes are not entirely accurate or representative.
> 
> Instead of living up to my challenge of picking any one of them and trying to debate me on it you instead deflected and made a false attack on me by attempting to use the titles of one of the threads as a cop-out.
> 
> I'm still gladly waiting for you to bring me a challenge in any one of those threads, if your up for it.
Click to expand...


You didn't respond to what I actually wrote. You posted links to your own BS opinion based threads that you CLAIM are the truth when the real TRUTH is that they couldn't be further from the truth. You present opinion as fact which is your usual tactic and as usual it and you fall flat.
In the end you failed to respond to what I actually wrote and still pretend that I am somehow the lesser because I didn't live up to your challenge as if the challenge of a cowardly hack who can't even address the actual content of a post is worth anything.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

drsmith1072 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn is right, IF I had ever actually said that the tea party was "white only and racist" then your spin might actually apply but seeing as how I NEVER DID you BS is the typical tactic of rightwinger hacks who try to insert words into other people's mouths so they can attack or discredit them for something they NEVER said. I thought you were above that type of BS, I guess i was wrong.
> 
> BTW how does linking to your own OPINION based posts on a mesage board prove anything or have anything to do with the "truth", let alone actually apply to what I actually said??
> 
> Do you have a response to the content of my post or is presenting your own BS opinons as "truth" all that you have to offer??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you said the tea party was "white and only racist" why are you putting those words in my mouth?  You claim that is the B.S. I am doing yet you are actually the one doing it yourself.
> 
> I typed the following words to you:
> " Ok Dr.Smith Enjoy some truth now"
> "whoa where did those guys come from?"
> "<----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting."
> " say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people"
> " wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not."
> "yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers"
> 
> All I did was respond to your negative comments about the tea parties with 4 seperate threads, containing links to evidence, showing you that those comments and general attitudes are not entirely accurate or representative.
> 
> Instead of living up to my challenge of picking any one of them and trying to debate me on it you instead deflected and made a false attack on me by attempting to use the titles of one of the threads as a cop-out.
> 
> I'm still gladly waiting for you to bring me a challenge in any one of those threads, if your up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't respond to what I actually wrote. You posted links to your own BS opinion based threads that you CLAIM are the truth when the real TRUTH is that they couldn't be further from the truth. You present opinion as fact which is your usual tactic and as usual it and you fall flat.
> In the end you failed to respond to what I actually wrote and still pretend that I am somehow the lesser because I didn't live up to your challenge as if the challenge of a cowardly hack who can't even address the actual content of a post is worth anything.
Click to expand...


My response to your myriad of posts was for you to go and read the evidence of tea party behavior and individuals in those 4 links.

You have made several posts claiming the tea parties have a lot of racists, are only there to support republicans, and are only interested in attacking obama personally.   I provided you 4 examples that show otherwise yet you can't rise up and have a counter argument to any one of those examples posted in the threads I linked.  Instead you just continue to avoid it and throw insults and by doing so you are making me feel as if I've stumped you.

I'm right here standing tall waiting for you to present a challenge to any of the evidence that is in the original posts of those 4 threads I linked.  I'm not hiding.


----------



## drsmith1072

Stephanie said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, who the hell is WE? and what right do you have to DEMAND ANYTHING?
> 
> WAY FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> *If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
Click to expand...



It's called common sense but it's too bad for you that you don't have any. 
If you allow them to continue to be part of your ranks then it is on you. Just don't whine and cry as you try desperately to play the helpless victim when you get called out for it. 

How about some personal responsibility? Or do you hypocrites only preach that to others as you refuse to apply it to yourself?


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> 
> 
> So, then.....what you're *saying* is.....The Tea Party *accepts no* responsibility for the (*obvious*) racists, within their _little_-gathering, huh??
> 
> And, this org is attempting to tell everyone-*else* how to run our government*?*
> 
> *LAUGHABLE* seems the appropriate-description of The Tea _Party_....as-*well*-as incompetent, ill-educated, incurious and lazy.
> 
> Your days are numbered. The *November Elections* will be your (official) *Implosion Day*; appropriate for *all* future-calendars as a *National Holiday*.
> 
> *PLEASE* take *FAUX Noise* (_down_) *WITH* you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At every baseball game there are racists scattered thgroughout the stands.
> In every crowded subway there are racists scattered throughout the cars.
> In every large company, there are racists scattered throught the employee roll.
> 
> In every city, state, town, village, there are racists scattered around.
> 
> *We rarely hear them or see them and likely dont know who they are as there are never reporters and others looking to find them.*
> 
> Thanks to our left leaning politicians and our left leaning media, they search them out in only one group. The Tea Party.
> 
> When you can show me with absolute proof that the Tea Party has a higher ratio of racists in it than any other given groupo of people, then I would say the tea party has a responsibility to denounce it.
> 
> Until then, I must ask...Why dont you ask the NY Yankees to denounce the racists in their stands at ball games. They are there you know. Why dont you ask Bismark N.D. to denounce the racists in their city. Afterall, only a fool would think that any city is racist free.
> 
> You have fallen for the oldest trick in the book. Sadly, you are a follower, not an independant thinker.
Click to expand...


Yeah it couldn't have anything to do with their actions or the signs they hold or the things they say now could it?? 

This attempted spin of yours is as lame as the rest of your spin. If you advertise your racism then of course people are going to know and take notice but then i don't see people at baseball games and large companies holding up racist signs, do you? If so are they and their open racism tolerated?? 

WOW you really must be desperate to make a stretch like that. LOL


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> At every baseball game there are racists scattered thgroughout the stands.
> In every crowded subway there are racists scattered throughout the cars.
> In every large company, there are racists scattered throught the employee roll.
> 
> In every city, state, town, village, there are racists scattered around.
> 
> We rarely hear them or see them and likely dont know who they are as there are never reporters and others looking to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if that's _difficult_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to our left leaning politicians and our left leaning media, they search them out in only one group. The Tea Party.
> 
> *When you can show me with absolute proof that the Tea Party has a higher ratio of racists in it than any other given group of people*, then I would say the tea party has a responsibility to denounce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *'Nuff SAID!!!*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enough said per my argument.
> 
> You showed me 4 signs out of tens of thosuands.
> 
> Show me a picture where there are 4 signs out of 100 signs....ONE PICTURE, not a collage.....and I would say that 4% of the tea parey is racist which is STILL likely to be well below the national average.
> 
> You did exactly what the left wing bloggers do. You cherry pick 4 pictures from likely 3 different tea parties and make it look like the norm.
> 
> Show me a picture of ONE TEA PARTY ralley that shows MANY racist signs or gestures...
Click to expand...

So.....there's a *limit* to the number o' *RACIST-signs* allowed.....per *'Bagger-herd????*

I'd surely like to see proof of that.​


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> At every baseball game there are racists scattered thgroughout the stands.
> In every crowded subway there are racists scattered throughout the cars.
> In every large company, there are racists scattered throught the employee roll.
> 
> In every city, state, town, village, there are racists scattered around.
> 
> We rarely hear them or see them and likely dont know who they are as there are never reporters and others looking to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if that's _difficult_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to our left leaning politicians and our left leaning media, they search them out in only one group. The Tea Party.
> 
> *When you can show me with absolute proof that the Tea Party has a higher ratio of racists in it than any other given group of people*, then I would say the tea party has a responsibility to denounce it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *'Nuff SAID!!!*
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enough said per my argument.
> 
> You showed me 4 signs out of tens of thosuands.
> 
> Show me a picture where there are 4 signs out of 100 signs....ONE PICTURE, not a collage.....and I would say that 4% of the tea parey is racist which is STILL likely to be well below the national average.
> 
> You did exactly what the left wing bloggers do. You cherry pick 4 pictures from likely 3 different tea parties and make it look like the norm.
> 
> Show me a picture of ONE TEA PARTY ralley that shows MANY racist signs or gestures...
> 
> And believe me....if you COULD, the left wing bloggers would have posted it by now.
> 
> Yep. You are a tool for the left wing. You regurgitate what they tell you is fact and they actually have you defending what they say without any evidence of it.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself. But of course, you are not.
Click to expand...


It must be fun for you to believe that you get to redefine the debate by creating a work of fiction and then challenging people to prove a claim that they didn't make? The argument has never been that the tea party has a large portion of racists in their midst but that they have them in their midst (they do exist) and tend to tolerate them. So asking someone to provide evidence to prove a point that you made up is beyond dishonest.


----------



## Jarhead

Mr. Shaman said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if that's _difficult_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Nuff SAID!!!*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said per my argument.
> 
> You showed me 4 signs out of tens of thosuands.
> 
> Show me a picture where there are 4 signs out of 100 signs....ONE PICTURE, not a collage.....and I would say that 4% of the tea parey is racist which is STILL likely to be well below the national average.
> 
> You did exactly what the left wing bloggers do. You cherry pick 4 pictures from likely 3 different tea parties and make it look like the norm.
> 
> Show me a picture of ONE TEA PARTY ralley that shows MANY racist signs or gestures...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.....there's a *limit* to the number o' *RACIST-signs* allowed.....per *'Bagger-herd????*
> 
> I'd surely like to see proof of that.​
Click to expand...


Nope.

But for people like you there has to be. Normal minded people realize that there are racists in every crowd. But seeing as you believe that one racist in a crowd is enough to label the crowd as racists, then, yes, numbers/ratios must be used.

See? Thats what happens when you are a follower and used as a tool as you are. You come across very NAIVE.


----------



## Jarhead

drsmith1072 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if that's _difficult_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Nuff SAID!!!*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said per my argument.
> 
> You showed me 4 signs out of tens of thosuands.
> 
> Show me a picture where there are 4 signs out of 100 signs....ONE PICTURE, not a collage.....and I would say that 4% of the tea parey is racist which is STILL likely to be well below the national average.
> 
> You did exactly what the left wing bloggers do. You cherry pick 4 pictures from likely 3 different tea parties and make it look like the norm.
> 
> Show me a picture of ONE TEA PARTY ralley that shows MANY racist signs or gestures...
> 
> And believe me....if you COULD, the left wing bloggers would have posted it by now.
> 
> Yep. You are a tool for the left wing. You regurgitate what they tell you is fact and they actually have you defending what they say without any evidence of it.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself. But of course, you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be fun for you to believe that you get to redefine the debate? The argument has never been that the tea party has a large portion of racists in their midst but that they have them in their midst (they do exist) and tend to tolerate them. So asking someone to provide evidence to prove a point that you made up is beyond dishonest.
Click to expand...


Actually, you are redefining the debate.

I simply asked earlier if The NY Yankees should apologize for having racists in the stands during a ball game. They are there. Everyone knows it. They are everywhere.

And your saying that the tea party tolerates it is disingenuous. I have seen tea party atetendees escort racists out on film.

But what difference does it make. I do not blame the New Black Panther Parety for the horrendous racial remarks of one of their members anymore than I blame the Mayor of Yonkers NY for any racists that live in that city.

You seem to have opted to blame normal citizens THAT YOU DO NOT AGREE WITH for the actions of ANYONE that may be affiliated with them..,.....even if they dont know them.


----------



## drsmith1072

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you said the tea party was "white and only racist" why are you putting those words in my mouth?  You claim that is the B.S. I am doing yet you are actually the one doing it yourself.
> 
> I typed the following words to you:
> " Ok Dr.Smith Enjoy some truth now"
> "whoa where did those guys come from?"
> "<----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting."
> " say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people"
> " wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not."
> "yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers"
> 
> All I did was respond to your negative comments about the tea parties with 4 seperate threads, containing links to evidence, showing you that those comments and general attitudes are not entirely accurate or representative.
> 
> Instead of living up to my challenge of picking any one of them and trying to debate me on it you instead deflected and made a false attack on me by attempting to use the titles of one of the threads as a cop-out.
> 
> I'm still gladly waiting for you to bring me a challenge in any one of those threads, if your up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't respond to what I actually wrote. You posted links to your own BS opinion based threads that you CLAIM are the truth when the real TRUTH is that they couldn't be further from the truth. You present opinion as fact which is your usual tactic and as usual it and you fall flat.
> In the end you failed to respond to what I actually wrote and still pretend that I am somehow the lesser because I didn't live up to your challenge as if the challenge of a cowardly hack who can't even address the actual content of a post is worth anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My response to your myriad of posts was for you to go and read the evidence of tea party behavior and individuals in those 4 links.
> 
> You have made several posts claiming the tea parties have a lot of racists, are only there to support republicans, and are only interested in attacking obama personally.   I provided you 4 examples that show otherwise yet you can't rise up and have a counter argument to any one of those examples posted in the threads I linked.  Instead you just continue to avoid it and throw insults and by doing so you are making me feel as if I've stumped you.
> 
> I'm right here standing tall waiting for you to present a challenge to any of the evidence that is in the original posts of those 4 threads I linked.  I'm not hiding.
Click to expand...


Once again you fail to respond even as you make shite up and attribute it to me.

I never once said that the tea party has a lot of racists, nor have I EVER said that they are only there to support republicans, nor have I ever said they are only interested in attacking obama personally. 
However, if you could be so kind as to PROVE your allegations it would be greatly appreciated. 
My guess is that you will avoid providing the proof becasue you don't have it, choose to attack me and then avoid the argument even more than you have to this point just like the last few times you tried to put words into my mouth. 

So once again your opinion based challenge isn't worth shite based on how you failed once again to respond to the actual content of my posts even as you make up shite and try to assign it to me to try and CYA.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> It must be fun for you to believe that you get to redefine the debate by creating a work of fiction and then challenging people to prove a claim that they didn't make? The argument has never been that the tea party has a large portion of racists in their midst but that they have them in their midst (they do exist) and tend to tolerate them. So asking someone to provide evidence to prove a point that you made up is beyond dishonest.



Oh, this is fun!














The left has terrorist-supporters in their midst and tend to tolerate them.


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said per my argument.
> 
> You showed me 4 signs out of tens of thosuands.
> 
> Show me a picture where there are 4 signs out of 100 signs....ONE PICTURE, not a collage.....and I would say that 4% of the tea parey is racist which is STILL likely to be well below the national average.
> 
> You did exactly what the left wing bloggers do. You cherry pick 4 pictures from likely 3 different tea parties and make it look like the norm.
> 
> Show me a picture of ONE TEA PARTY ralley that shows MANY racist signs or gestures...
> 
> 
> 
> So.....there's a *limit* to the number o' *RACIST-signs* allowed.....per *'Bagger-herd????*
> 
> I'd surely like to see proof of that.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But for people like you there has to be. Normal minded people realize that there are racists in every crowd. But seeing as you believe that one racist in a crowd is enough to label the crowd as racists, then, yes, numbers/ratios must be used.
> 
> See? Thats what happens when you are a follower and used as a tool as you are. You come across very NAIVE.
Click to expand...


Way to try and make lame excuses. in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN racists and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are racist. In one instance you know the racist is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the racsim or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.

DO you understand how moronic your spin was?? You are trying to make lame excuses by comparing apples to lugnuts.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.....there's a *limit* to the number o' *RACIST-signs* allowed.....per *'Bagger-herd????*
> 
> I'd surely like to see proof of that.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But for people like you there has to be. Normal minded people realize that there are racists in every crowd. But seeing as you believe that one racist in a crowd is enough to label the crowd as racists, then, yes, numbers/ratios must be used.
> 
> See? Thats what happens when you are a follower and used as a tool as you are. You come across very NAIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to try and make lame excuses. in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN racists and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are racist. In one instance you know the racist is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the racsim or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> DO you understand how moronic your spin was?? You are trying to make lame excuses by comparing apples to lugnuts.
Click to expand...

in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN terrorist supporters  and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are terrorist supporters. In one instance you know the terrorist supporter is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the terrorist support or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.


----------



## ConHog

First, I read both the original link and the source material, and the link the OP gave IS slightly misleading in that ThinkProgress did Not call this guy a Tea Partier, which of course makes the OP somewhat of a lie. I say somewhat because although they did not call him a Tea Partier, they CLEARLY did try to associate him with the movement as closely as possible , in an obvious attempt to tie racism to the Tea Party.

Second, the fact that they didn't outright say he's a Tea Partier doesn't mitigate the fact that they clearly tried to tie his racism to the Tea Party; that's pathetic.

Third, did Ravi really come someone out for lying? 38 lies in 5 pages I remind you Ravi... You have yet to return to that thread and explain yourself or admit error, or apologize for lying. In other words, shut  your cake hole. 

To the OP. You're no better than she when you are disingenuous with your thread titles.


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said per my argument.
> 
> You showed me 4 signs out of tens of thosuands.
> 
> Show me a picture where there are 4 signs out of 100 signs....ONE PICTURE, not a collage.....and I would say that 4% of the tea parey is racist which is STILL likely to be well below the national average.
> 
> You did exactly what the left wing bloggers do. You cherry pick 4 pictures from likely 3 different tea parties and make it look like the norm.
> 
> Show me a picture of ONE TEA PARTY ralley that shows MANY racist signs or gestures...
> 
> And believe me....if you COULD, the left wing bloggers would have posted it by now.
> 
> Yep. You are a tool for the left wing. You regurgitate what they tell you is fact and they actually have you defending what they say without any evidence of it.
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself. But of course, you are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be fun for you to believe that you get to redefine the debate? The argument has never been that the tea party has a large portion of racists in their midst but that they have them in their midst (they do exist) and tend to tolerate them. So asking someone to provide evidence to prove a point that you made up is beyond dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you are redefining the debate.
> 
> I simply asked earlier if The NY Yankees should apologize for having racists in the stands during a ball game. They are there. Everyone knows it. They are everywhere.
> 
> And your saying that the tea party tolerates it is disingenuous. I have seen tea party atetendees escort racists out on film.
> 
> But what difference does it make. I do not blame the New Black Panther Parety for the horrendous racial remarks of one of their members anymore than I blame the Mayor of Yonkers NY for any racists that live in that city.
> 
> You seem to have opted to blame normal citizens THAT YOU DO NOT AGREE WITH for the actions of ANYONE that may be affiliated with them..,.....even if they dont know them.
Click to expand...


whether or not the tea party tolerates racism is part of the debate so how are my statements and questions concerning that redefining the debate??

You on the other hand did try to redefine the debate when you created a work of fiction and then asked people to prove that "the Tea Party has a higher ratio of racists in it than any other given groupo of people" when no one made that claim.

as to your misguided argument of racisim at a yankee game how do you know who is racist and who is not?? If they are holding signs displaying it or making statements confirming it then one can make that call and CHOOSE whether to tolerate it or not but if they are not openly displaying it then your argument is nothing but spin.


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> But for people like you there has to be. Normal minded people realize that there are racists in every crowd. But seeing as you believe that one racist in a crowd is enough to label the crowd as racists, then, yes, numbers/ratios must be used.
> 
> See? Thats what happens when you are a follower and used as a tool as you are. You come across very NAIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to try and make lame excuses. in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN racists and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are racist. In one instance you know the racist is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the racsim or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> DO you understand how moronic your spin was?? You are trying to make lame excuses by comparing apples to lugnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN terrorist supporters  and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are terrorist supporters. In one instance you know the terrorist supporter is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the terrorist support or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
Click to expand...


Way to go offtopic and show your desperation as you try to argue that one wrong is justified by another. However, do you have anything to say about what was actually said or is trolling and triyng to change the subject to avoid content you can't deal with all you have to offer??


----------



## Jarhead

drsmith1072 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be fun for you to believe that you get to redefine the debate? The argument has never been that the tea party has a large portion of racists in their midst but that they have them in their midst (they do exist) and tend to tolerate them. So asking someone to provide evidence to prove a point that you made up is beyond dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you are redefining the debate.
> 
> I simply asked earlier if The NY Yankees should apologize for having racists in the stands during a ball game. They are there. Everyone knows it. They are everywhere.
> 
> And your saying that the tea party tolerates it is disingenuous. I have seen tea party atetendees escort racists out on film.
> 
> But what difference does it make. I do not blame the New Black Panther Parety for the horrendous racial remarks of one of their members anymore than I blame the Mayor of Yonkers NY for any racists that live in that city.
> 
> You seem to have opted to blame normal citizens THAT YOU DO NOT AGREE WITH for the actions of ANYONE that may be affiliated with them..,.....even if they dont know them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whether or not the tea party tolerates racism is part of the debate so how are my statements and questions concerning that redefining the debate??
> 
> I may have misread your criticism of my post
> 
> You on the other hand did try to redefine the debate when you created a work of fiction and then asked people to prove that "the Tea Party has a higher ratio of racists in it than any other given groupo of people" when no one made that claim.
> 
> I do not see it as a work of fiction. I have seen many on the left refer to the tea party as a group of racists. You may not feel that way, but many do.
> 
> as to your misguided argument of racisim at a yankee game how do you know who is racist and who is not?? If they are holding signs displaying it or making statements confirming it then one can make that call and CHOOSE whether to tolerate it or not but if they are not openly displaying it then your argument is nothing but spin.
> 
> Fair enough argument on your part. The analogy was not a good one. I retract it
Click to expand...


My responses in blue.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn is right, IF I had ever actually said that the tea party was "white only and racist" then your spin might actually apply but seeing as how I NEVER DID you BS is the typical tactic of rightwinger hacks who try to insert words into other people's mouths so they can attack or discredit them for something they NEVER said. I thought you were above that type of BS, I guess i was wrong.
> 
> BTW how does linking to your own OPINION based posts on a mesage board prove anything or have anything to do with the "truth", let alone actually apply to what I actually said??
> 
> Do you have a response to the content of my post or is presenting your own BS opinons as "truth" all that you have to offer??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you said the tea party was "white and only racist" why are you putting those words in my mouth?  You claim that is the B.S. I am doing yet you are actually the one doing it yourself.
> 
> I typed the following words to you:
> " Ok Dr.Smith Enjoy some truth now"
> "whoa where did those guys come from?"
> "<----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting."
> " say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people"
> " wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not."
> "yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers"
> 
> All I did was respond to your negative comments about the tea parties with 4 seperate threads, containing links to evidence, showing you that those comments and general attitudes are not entirely accurate or representative.
> 
> Instead of living up to my challenge of picking any one of them and trying to debate me on it you instead deflected and made a false attack on me by attempting to use the titles of one of the threads as a cop-out.
> 
> I'm still gladly waiting for you to bring me a challenge in any one of those threads, if your up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't respond to what I actually wrote. You posted links to your own BS opinion based threads that you CLAIM are the truth when the real TRUTH is that they couldn't be further from the truth. You present opinion as fact which is your usual tactic and as usual it and you fall flat.
> In the end you failed to respond to what I actually wrote and still pretend that I am somehow the lesser because I didn't live up to your challenge as if the challenge of a cowardly hack who can't even address the actual content of a post is worth anything.
Click to expand...

I would have to say that the following statement by Limbaugh fits the above poster to a tee:

"When liberals hurl epithets at you because you have pointed out the OBVIOUS error of their ways, just know that you have hit a nerve. If you criticize their behavior and they call you a pig, a bigot, or a fascist (in this case, "a cowardly hack"), their consciences must be giving them problems; or else they acquired their liberal values rote and without comprehension. They claim to have a monopoly on the market of open-mindeness and tolerence, but in truth are often closed-minded and intolerant"

Yep!


----------



## Stephanie

drsmith1072 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a demand but a request along with the agreement that if you don't want to be labeled as racist then you need to expel the racist elements from your movement.
> 
> *If you don't mind the label then by all means keep them as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when the tea party gets labeled racist. If you allow it then you deserve the label*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's called common sense but it's too bad for you that you don't have any.
> If you allow them to continue to be part of your ranks then it is on you. Just don't whine and cry as you try desperately to play the helpless victim when you get called out for it.
> 
> How about some personal responsibility? Or do you hypocrites only preach that to others as you refuse to apply it to yourself?
Click to expand...


LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies. Just like the Democrats-lefties controlled all the people who attended the Anti-war protesting when they were burning American flags, camping out on Bush's lawn, etc etc.
I we are deserving of the label RACIST. then every damn Liberal Democrat who was behind the Anti-war protesters were DESERVING OF THE LABEL, UNAMERCIAN.
which is what you are showing yourself to be, big time.
what ever happen to the lefties battle cry, DISSENT IS PATROTIC. I guess that only goes for when they are doing it. And they are carring signs of Bush as everything disgusting you all could think up. the only difference there, is Bush was white, so NO BODY could scream racist as they do now evertime there is dissent againt the Obama.

two faced HYPOCRITES, THE ALL OF YOU


----------



## 007

Stephanie said:


> LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies.



Especially the liberals, ACORN members and other assorted, militant, progressive activist plants that go to act out and give the Tea Party a bad name intentionally.


----------



## Jarhead

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to try and make lame excuses. in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN racists and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are racist. In one instance you know the racist is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the racsim or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> DO you understand how moronic your spin was?? You are trying to make lame excuses by comparing apples to lugnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN terrorist supporters  and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are terrorist supporters. In one instance you know the terrorist supporter is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the terrorist support or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to go offtopic and show your desperation as you try to argue that one wrong is justified by another. However, do you have anything to say about what was actually said or is trolling and triyng to change the subject to avoid content you can't deal with all you have to offer??
Click to expand...


I think what he was trying to do was to point out to you that when there is a msall minority of bad apples, most tend to ignore them and go on their way. They do not want to lend those bad apples any credibility and to be quite frank, most are afraid to rub a racist or pro terrorist the wroing way. I mean, if you can go in public with a sign with th N word on it, then you are a bit warped. Who knows what that person may do if you got in his face.

Smae holds true for those that carry pro terrorist signs. They are warped and could be quite dangerous.

I have learned to stay away from people that display warped behavior in public. And yes, I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Stephanie said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called common sense but it's too bad for you that you don't have any.
> If you allow them to continue to be part of your ranks then it is on you. Just don't whine and cry as you try desperately to play the helpless victim when you get called out for it.
> 
> How about some personal responsibility? Or do you hypocrites only preach that to others as you refuse to apply it to yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies. Just like the Democrats-lefties controlled all the people who attended the Anti-war protesting when they were burning American flags, camping out on Bush's lawn, etc etc.
> I we are deserving of the label RACIST. then every damn Liberal Democrat who was behind the Anti-war protesters were DESERVING OF THE LABEL, UNAMERCIAN.
> which is what you are showing yourself to be, big time.
> what ever happen to the lefties battle cry, DISSENT IS PATROTIC. I guess that only goes for when they are doing it. And they are carring signs of Bush as everything disgusting you all could think up. the only difference there, is Bush was white, so NO BODY could scream racist as they do now evertime there is dissent againt the Obama.
> 
> two faced HYPIOCRITES, THE ALL OF YOU
Click to expand...

It begs the question Steph. Was this drsmith Character whining about Robert Byrd. Did he demand the dem party remove him. Were the progressive loons demanding the dem's remove him?

Of course not. And we ALL know why.

You are absolutely right!.....Progressives are hypocrites to the core.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to try and make lame excuses. in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN racists and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are racist. In one instance you know the racist is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the racsim or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> DO you understand how moronic your spin was?? You are trying to make lame excuses by comparing apples to lugnuts.
> 
> 
> 
> in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN terrorist supporters  and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are terrorist supporters. In one instance you know the terrorist supporter is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the terrorist support or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to go offtopic and show your desperation as you try to argue that one wrong is justified by another. However, do you have anything to say about what was actually said or is trolling and triyng to change the subject to avoid content you can't deal with all you have to offer??
Click to expand...

I understand that you object to what you use instead of logic being applied to you the same as you apply it to others.

If you don't mind the label then by all means keep terrorist supporters as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when your group gets labeled terrorist supporters. If you allow it then you deserve the label.


----------



## daveman

Jarhead said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN terrorist supporters  and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are terrorist supporters. In one instance you know the terrorist supporter is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the terrorist support or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go offtopic and show your desperation as you try to argue that one wrong is justified by another. However, do you have anything to say about what was actually said or is trolling and triyng to change the subject to avoid content you can't deal with all you have to offer??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what he was trying to do was to point out to you that when there is a msall minority of bad apples, most tend to ignore them and go on their way. They do not want to lend those bad apples any credibility and to be quite frank, most are afraid to rub a racist or pro terrorist the wroing way. I mean, if you can go in public with a sign with th N word on it, then you are a bit warped. Who knows what that person may do if you got in his face.
> 
> Smae holds true for those that carry pro terrorist signs. They are warped and could be quite dangerous.
> 
> I have learned to stay away from people that display warped behavior in public. And yes, I learned my lesson the hard way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah G

Ravi said:


> In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.
> 
> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?



Both.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Sarah G said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality they named him as someone running as a Republican that was encouraging the tea partiers to cultivate racists.
> 
> Are you stupid or just a bad liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both.
Click to expand...

Says the one who's NEVER added anything intelligent to ANY conversation up here.

Must really suck for you to go through life so abjectly clueless.

But then, you're just the ptototypical lib so, no surprise there!

LMAO!


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you said the tea party was "white and only racist" why are you putting those words in my mouth?  You claim that is the B.S. I am doing yet you are actually the one doing it yourself.
> 
> I typed the following words to you:
> " Ok Dr.Smith Enjoy some truth now"
> "whoa where did those guys come from?"
> "<----oh oh oh proof of the media intentionally misrepresenting."
> " say it ain't so the tea party kicking out racially insensitive people"
> " wait what?  I thought the tea party's were all for republicans, ooops guess not."
> "yawn at all the repeated B.S. by the anti-teapartiers"
> 
> All I did was respond to your negative comments about the tea parties with 4 seperate threads, containing links to evidence, showing you that those comments and general attitudes are not entirely accurate or representative.
> 
> Instead of living up to my challenge of picking any one of them and trying to debate me on it you instead deflected and made a false attack on me by attempting to use the titles of one of the threads as a cop-out.
> 
> I'm still gladly waiting for you to bring me a challenge in any one of those threads, if your up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't respond to what I actually wrote. You posted links to your own BS opinion based threads that you CLAIM are the truth when the real TRUTH is that they couldn't be further from the truth. You present opinion as fact which is your usual tactic and as usual it and you fall flat.
> In the end you failed to respond to what I actually wrote and still pretend that I am somehow the lesser because I didn't live up to your challenge as if the challenge of a cowardly hack who can't even address the actual content of a post is worth anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have to say that the following statement by Limbaugh fits the above poster to a tee:
> 
> "When liberals hurl epithets at you because you have pointed out the OBVIOUS error of their ways, just know that you have hit a nerve. If you criticize their behavior and they call you a pig, a bigot, or a fascist (in this case, "a cowardly hack"), their consciences must be giving them problems; or else they acquired their liberal values rote and without comprehension. They claim to have a monopoly on the market of open-mindeness and tolerence, but in truth are often closed-minded and intolerant"
> 
> Yep!
Click to expand...


When *righties* hurl epithets at you because you have pointed out the OBVIOUS error of their ways, just know that you have hit a nerve. If you criticize their behavior and they call you a pig, a bigot, or a fascist (in this case, "a cowardly hack"), their consciences must be giving them problems; or else they acquired their *righty* values rote and without comprehension. They claim to have a monopoly on the market of open-mindeness and tolerence, but in truth are often closed-minded and intolerant"

The sad thing is that this description applies to most of the right wingers on this board including you since all you ever seem to do is chime in to attack another poster personally. It's funny how you seem to have missed that. Did you also miss the fact that PP was referring to me in a similar fashion?? 

BTW can you actually address what was wrtitten or are you just as cowardly as PP?? No need to answer I am sure that you will just vandalize my car and then run away before I get back like you did that code pink girl. LOL 

Fact is that PP tried to assign statements to me that I never made in attempt to support his avoidance of my actual statements. You are no better as you can only attack while offering nothing of substance.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called common sense but it's too bad for you that you don't have any.
> If you allow them to continue to be part of your ranks then it is on you. Just don't whine and cry as you try desperately to play the helpless victim when you get called out for it.
> 
> How about some personal responsibility? Or do you hypocrites only preach that to others as you refuse to apply it to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies. Just like the Democrats-lefties controlled all the people who attended the Anti-war protesting when they were burning American flags, camping out on Bush's lawn, etc etc.
> I we are deserving of the label RACIST. then every damn Liberal Democrat who was behind the Anti-war protesters were DESERVING OF THE LABEL, UNAMERCIAN.
> which is what you are showing yourself to be, big time.
> what ever happen to the lefties battle cry, DISSENT IS PATROTIC. I guess that only goes for when they are doing it. And they are carring signs of Bush as everything disgusting you all could think up. the only difference there, is Bush was white, so NO BODY could scream racist as they do now evertime there is dissent againt the Obama.
> 
> two faced HYPIOCRITES, THE ALL OF YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It begs the question Steph. Was this drsmith Character whining about Robert Byrd. Did he demand the dem party remove him. Were the progressive loons demanding the dem's remove him?
> 
> Of course not. And we ALL know why.
> 
> You are absolutely right!.....Progressives are hypocrites to the core.
Click to expand...


Whatever are you all gonna do with Byrd dead and gone?    


(BTW....loling over you calling the people of West Virginia progressives)


----------



## drsmith1072

Stephanie said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> see here folks, this says it all.
> do as we say, or you will BE LABELED A RACIST.
> that is what works for the Left-Liberlas-Progressive-commies, because they HAVE NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called common sense but it's too bad for you that you don't have any.
> If you allow them to continue to be part of your ranks then it is on you. Just don't whine and cry as you try desperately to play the helpless victim when you get called out for it.
> 
> How about some personal responsibility? Or do you hypocrites only preach that to others as you refuse to apply it to yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies. Just like the Democrats-lefties controlled all the people who attended the Anti-war protesting when they were burning American flags, camping out on Bush's lawn, etc etc.
> I we are deserving of the label RACIST. then every damn Liberal Democrat who was behind the Anti-war protesters were DESERVING OF THE LABEL, *UNAMERCIAN.
> which is what you are showing yourself to be, big time.*what ever happen to the lefties battle cry, DISSENT IS PATROTIC. I guess that only goes for when they are doing it. And they are carring signs of Bush as everything disgusting you all could think up. the only difference there, is Bush was white, so NO BODY could scream racist as they do now evertime there is dissent againt the Obama.
> 
> two faced HYPOCRITES, THE ALL OF YOU
Click to expand...


How am I a hypocrite?? How am I un-American? I believe as I always have the dissent is patriotic and that every American has the right to speak their mind. I have the same beliefs I had back when W was in charge how many rigthies can say the same?? Not many. 
The right tried to hold ALL of the left accountable for the few distasteful signs that were held when W was president as they argued that those who disagreed with a sitting president during a time of war were traitors, un-American, unpatriotic surrender monkeys who provided aid and comfort to the enemy. Yet, when the democrats came into power those same HYPOCRITES started preaching about how dissent is patriotic and started engaging in some of the very things that they argued against not long ago even as they argued that you can't hold the whole accountable for the acts of the few.

My attempts to point out the hypocrisy of the right does not change my views on dissent or anything else but apparently the right's position on it tends to change based on who is in power. You give a prime example of that hypocrisy as you try to call me un-American for pointing out the hypocrisy of the right.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Pale Rider said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the liberals, ACORN members and other assorted, militant, progressive activist plants that go to act out and give the Tea Party a bad name intentionally.
Click to expand...


What makes you think those holding racist signs were plants and not some fringe group attaching itself to the Tea Party?

Any proof?


----------



## Cal

teapartysamurai said:


> *THINK PROGRESS IS BUSTED **AGAIN**!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The horrible far left hacks at Think Progress once again were caught lying about supposed racism in the tea party movement. On Monday they posted some random editorial  from early July  published in a New Hampshire paper  by some lone racist and try to link him to the tea party. But if you read the whole editorial you see that tea party is not even mentioned in the racist editorial! The tea party is not linked to this racist in anyway.
> 
> *Think Progress also admits that they dont even know if Murdough is a tea partier.* But, he did mention tea party in the comments section of the July article and therefore, according to these radical hacks at Think Progress, that proves that the tea party is racist.
> 
> Got that? The tea party is racist because some white supremacist mentioned their name. Using this same logic, Obama is Al-Qaeda because he was mentioned in a Zawahiri tape. Hillary Clinton is part of the Taliban because they mentioned her in a tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read all of this Juicy Story!
> 
> Think Progress Manufactures Another Fake Tea Party Racism Story - Big Government
> 
> Logic? You want logic from a liberal? Anyone ever spend any time around here and read the stuff coming from the Obamabots?
> 
> November is coming closer and liberals are getting desperate to smear the tea party.
> 
> What they are doing without realizing is telling us who they REALLY FEAR!
> 
> They know Obama's policies have FAILED big time and they don't have a good argument against the Tea Party so, all they have left is to lie, smear, lie, smear.
> 
> When you see this much hysteria and lying from the left, you know who YOU want to vote for, and it sure isn't the people Think Progress is shilling for.
Click to expand...


Please tell me you aren't trying to break down someones credibility by posting a video from Brietbart...


----------



## Jarhead

Sky Dancer said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the liberals, ACORN members and other assorted, militant, progressive activist plants that go to act out and give the Tea Party a bad name intentionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think those holding racist signs were plants and not some fringe group attaching itself to the Tea Party?
> 
> Any proof?
Click to expand...


it could be any of the above...not to mention lonely isolated race haters that have nothing better to do and figured what the heck...cheap beer and music.

I remember on campus therew would be "protests" and half the people I knew went not caring OR knowing what they were for. It was an excuse to yell and scream.

I dont hold the tea partyers responsible for those signs anymore than I would hold an anti war protester responsible for the Bush?Hitler signs.

Only a fool would not realize that epopole capitalize on free food, music and PRESS COVERAGE.


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN terrorist supporters  and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are terrorist supporters. In one instance you know the terrorist supporter is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the terrorist support or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go offtopic and show your desperation as you try to argue that one wrong is justified by another. However, do you have anything to say about what was actually said or is trolling and triyng to change the subject to avoid content you can't deal with all you have to offer??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think what he was trying to do was to point out to you that when there is a msall minority of bad apples, most tend to ignore them and go on their way. They do not want to lend those bad apples any credibility and to be quite frank, most are afraid to rub a racist or pro terrorist the wroing way. I mean, if you can go in public with a sign with th N word on it, then you are a bit warped. Who knows what that person may do if you got in his face.
> 
> Smae holds true for those that carry pro terrorist signs. They are warped and could be quite dangerous.
> 
> I have learned to stay away from people that display warped behavior in public. And yes, I learned my lesson the hard way.
Click to expand...


My points still stand, those people should be called out and you can't honestly pretend that they aren't there when criticism of your group arises based on their presence. If it exists, you only tend to lose credibility when you try to deny that fact as many have done as they tried to claim that racism does not exist within the tea party in spite of the fact that evidence has been shown that it does. 
Furthermore, I am still waiting for a comment that's actually on topic but I doubt I will get one from dave.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go offtopic and show your desperation as you try to argue that one wrong is justified by another. However, do you have anything to say about what was actually said or is trolling and triyng to change the subject to avoid content you can't deal with all you have to offer??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what he was trying to do was to point out to you that when there is a msall minority of bad apples, most tend to ignore them and go on their way. They do not want to lend those bad apples any credibility and to be quite frank, most are afraid to rub a racist or pro terrorist the wroing way. I mean, if you can go in public with a sign with th N word on it, then you are a bit warped. Who knows what that person may do if you got in his face.
> 
> Smae holds true for those that carry pro terrorist signs. They are warped and could be quite dangerous.
> 
> I have learned to stay away from people that display warped behavior in public. And yes, I learned my lesson the hard way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My points still stand, those people should be called out and you can't honestly pretend that they aren't there when criticism of your group arises based on their presence. If it exists, you only tend to lose credibility when you try to deny that fact as many have done as they tried to claim that racism does not exist within the tea party in spite of the fact that evidence has been shown that it does.
> Furthermore, I am still waiting for a comment that's actually on topic but I doubt I will get one from dave.
Click to expand...

So, can you provide proof that those people are actually members of the Tea Party?

Can you provide proof that they weren't plants, or fringers looking for attention?

If the tea party is racist, as you so bogusly claim, why are blacks allowed to attend the rallies. Why are there black members?

So far, your so called "points" are nothing more than tired old S&P talking points.

We're you making these same "points" about Robert Byrd?.....Why of course not!

LMAO!


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called common sense but it's too bad for you that you don't have any.
> If you allow them to continue to be part of your ranks then it is on you. Just don't whine and cry as you try desperately to play the helpless victim when you get called out for it.
> 
> How about some personal responsibility? Or do you hypocrites only preach that to others as you refuse to apply it to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies. Just like the Democrats-lefties controlled all the people who attended the Anti-war protesting when they were burning American flags, camping out on Bush's lawn, etc etc.
> I we are deserving of the label RACIST. then every damn Liberal Democrat who was behind the Anti-war protesters were DESERVING OF THE LABEL, UNAMERCIAN.
> which is what you are showing yourself to be, big time.
> what ever happen to the lefties battle cry, DISSENT IS PATROTIC. I guess that only goes for when they are doing it. And they are carring signs of Bush as everything disgusting you all could think up. the only difference there, is Bush was white, so NO BODY could scream racist as they do now evertime there is dissent againt the Obama.
> 
> two faced HYPIOCRITES, THE ALL OF YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It begs the question Steph. Was this drsmith Character whining about Robert Byrd. Did he demand the dem party remove him. Were the progressive loons demanding the dem's remove him?
> 
> Of course not. And we ALL know why.
> 
> You are absolutely right!.....Progressives are hypocrites to the core.
Click to expand...


Once again the troll and my personal stalker chefjester chimes in with his usual moronic statements. What do the now deceased bird and his former beliefs have to do with the tea party and some the current beliefs that are being expressed by a few of it's members??

oh well it's nothing but the usual attacks from you as you try so desperately to post something valid and still fall so very short of the mark. LOL 

BTW how do I qualify as a "progressive"


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> in case you missed it there is a HUGE difference between OPEN terrorist supporters  and the people at the office who don't go around advertising that they are terrorist supporters. In one instance you know the terrorist supporter is there and can actually do something about it and that CHOICE defines whether you are WILLING to tolerate the terrorist support or not and in the other you have no clue and can't do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go offtopic and show your desperation as you try to argue that one wrong is justified by another. However, do you have anything to say about what was actually said or is trolling and triyng to change the subject to avoid content you can't deal with all you have to offer??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand that you object to what you use instead of logic being applied to you the same as you apply it to others.
> 
> If you don't mind the label then by all means keep terrorist supporters as part of your movement but then don't cry and whine when your group gets labeled terrorist supporters. If you allow it then you deserve the label.
Click to expand...


I don't mind the logic but I have never been to an anti war rally but if I was and if I witnessed such behavior I would surely say something. Furthermore, the right tired to label the entire LEFT terrorist supporters based on what those few you mentioned did where as the majority of the people I have seen are not labeled the entier right or even the entire tea party as racsit based on the acts of a few so your spin loses touch with the logic. Or did you happene to miss that? 

Furthermore, I am primarily concerned because you seem so desperate to avoid what was actually said as you try to change the subject in a desperate attempt to avoid what you don't wish to hear. 
I ask again, can you address what was actually written or is trolling and avoidance all you have to offer??


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, as if the Tea Party can CONTROL every person who comes to their rallies. Just like the Democrats-lefties controlled all the people who attended the Anti-war protesting when they were burning American flags, camping out on Bush's lawn, etc etc.
> I we are deserving of the label RACIST. then every damn Liberal Democrat who was behind the Anti-war protesters were DESERVING OF THE LABEL, UNAMERCIAN.
> which is what you are showing yourself to be, big time.
> what ever happen to the lefties battle cry, DISSENT IS PATROTIC. I guess that only goes for when they are doing it. And they are carring signs of Bush as everything disgusting you all could think up. the only difference there, is Bush was white, so NO BODY could scream racist as they do now evertime there is dissent againt the Obama.
> 
> two faced HYPIOCRITES, THE ALL OF YOU
> 
> 
> 
> It begs the question Steph. Was this drsmith Character whining about Robert Byrd. Did he demand the dem party remove him. Were the progressive loons demanding the dem's remove him?
> 
> Of course not. And we ALL know why.
> 
> You are absolutely right!.....Progressives are hypocrites to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again the troll and my personal stalker chefjester chimes in with his usual moronic statements. What do the now deceased bird and his former beliefs have to do with the tea party and some the current beliefs that are being expressed by a few of it's members??
> 
> oh well it's nothing but the usual attacks from you as you try so desperately to post something valid and still fall so very short of the mark. LOL
> 
> BTW how do I qualify as a "progressive"
Click to expand...

Funny, but i've been dealing with you for a couple o' years now. Never did I see you demand that the dem's remove Byrd. You're a fuckin' hypocrite to the core, Dr.

And i'll ask again, do you have proof that they are members?

Provide the proof. Otherwise, all you are doing is assuming. Assumptions carry about as much weight as the turd my dog laid out on the lawn this morning. That turd was summarily tossed in the trash where it belonged. Just the same as your lame assumptions should be.

It's really getting to be quite funny that as the Tea Party movement continues to gain strength, and Obama continues to fail on so many levels, all you people have is the race card. And we can fully expect that you people will play that card as often as possible in a lame attempt to cover for Obama's abject ineptness. 

It truly is laughable, yet sad at the same time.


----------



## drsmith1072

Jarhead said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the liberals, ACORN members and other assorted, militant, progressive activist plants that go to act out and give the Tea Party a bad name intentionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think those holding racist signs were plants and not some fringe group attaching itself to the Tea Party?
> 
> Any proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it could be any of the above...not to mention lonely isolated race haters that have nothing better to do and figured what the heck...cheap beer and music.
> 
> I remember on campus therew would be "protests" and half the people I knew went not caring OR knowing what they were for. It was an excuse to yell and scream.
> 
> I dont hold the tea partyers responsible for those signs anymore than I would hold an anti war protester responsible for the Bush?Hitler signs.
> 
> Only a fool would not realize that epopole capitalize on free food, music and PRESS COVERAGE.
Click to expand...


What's hilarious is that the hack who thanked you for this was one of the most vocal on the msnbc message board in calling ALL on the left un-American or unpatriotic based on what a few at those protests said and the signs they held. He did not hold his attacks only for those who pretested but let them fly at ALL on the left. 

So am I to take it that you were against the foxnews promotion of events when they sent their personalities to "cover" the events by hosting their programs live from within the events as they provided free entertainment and such even as foxnews tried to talk up the movement that they were enhancing with a free party??


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what he was trying to do was to point out to you that when there is a msall minority of bad apples, most tend to ignore them and go on their way. They do not want to lend those bad apples any credibility and to be quite frank, most are afraid to rub a racist or pro terrorist the wroing way. I mean, if you can go in public with a sign with th N word on it, then you are a bit warped. Who knows what that person may do if you got in his face.
> 
> Smae holds true for those that carry pro terrorist signs. They are warped and could be quite dangerous.
> 
> I have learned to stay away from people that display warped behavior in public. And yes, I learned my lesson the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My points still stand, those people should be called out and you can't honestly pretend that they aren't there when criticism of your group arises based on their presence. If it exists, you only tend to lose credibility when you try to deny that fact as many have done as they tried to claim that racism does not exist within the tea party in spite of the fact that evidence has been shown that it does.
> Furthermore, I am still waiting for a comment that's actually on topic but I doubt I will get one from dave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, can you provide proof that those people are actually members of the Tea Party?
> 
> Can you provide proof that they weren't plants, or fringers looking for attention?
> 
> If the tea party is racist, as you so bogusly claim, why are blacks allowed to attend the rallies. Why are there black members?
> 
> So far, your so called "points" are nothing more than tired old S&P talking points.
> 
> We're you making these same "points" about Robert Byrd?.....Why of course not!
> 
> LMAO!
Click to expand...


WOW can you prove that they were ALL plants?? logic would conclude that since they are at tea party events that they are in fact members however, the burden of proof lies with you if you are actually trying to claim that ALL of the examples of racism at tea party events were plants. 
The sad thing is NOW you admit that they were there and part of it but NOW and despite the fact that you have NO proof you are trying to claim that they were ALL plants. LOL
So let's see you put up or shut up. However, you and I both know based on your history that you won't/can't put up but that won't stop you from talking.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My points still stand, those people should be called out and you can't honestly pretend that they aren't there when criticism of your group arises based on their presence. If it exists, you only tend to lose credibility when you try to deny that fact as many have done as they tried to claim that racism does not exist within the tea party in spite of the fact that evidence has been shown that it does.
> Furthermore, I am still waiting for a comment that's actually on topic but I doubt I will get one from dave.
> 
> 
> 
> So, can you provide proof that those people are actually members of the Tea Party?
> 
> Can you provide proof that they weren't plants, or fringers looking for attention?
> 
> If the tea party is racist, as you so bogusly claim, why are blacks allowed to attend the rallies. Why are there black members?
> 
> So far, your so called "points" are nothing more than tired old S&P talking points.
> 
> We're you making these same "points" about Robert Byrd?.....Why of course not!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW can you prove that they were ALL plants?? logic would conclude that since they are at tea party events that they are in fact members however, the burden of proof lies with you if you are actually trying to claim that ALL of the examples of racism at tea party events were plants.
> The sad thing is NOW you admit that they were there and part of it but NOW and despite the fact that you have NO proof you are trying to claim that they were ALL plants. LOL
> So let's see you put up or shut up. However, you and I both know based on your history that you won't/can't put up but that won't stop you from talking.
Click to expand...

Of course they were there. But you can't provide proof that they were members of the party. YOU are the one making the claim, so prove it!

Fact is, the leader of a fringe group claiming to be part of the party authored an incredibly stupid and racist letter. The legitimate party immediaitely denounced him so, your points are a bunch of BS.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> My points still stand, those people should be called out and you can't honestly pretend that they aren't there when criticism of your group arises based on their presence.


No one's saying they're not there, you idiot.

We're saying there aren't as many as you want to pretend.  Furthermore, race-based criticism of the Tea Parties is mostly mindless knee-jerk.


drsmith1072 said:


> If it exists, you only tend to lose credibility when you try to deny that fact as many have done as they tried to claim that racism does not exist within the tea party in spite of the fact that evidence has been shown that it does.


Again...who said it doesn't exist?


drsmith1072 said:


> Furthermore, I am still waiting for a comment that's actually on topic but I doubt I will get one from dave.


You got some here in this post.  Predictably, you will say they are not on topic.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It begs the question Steph. Was this drsmith Character whining about Robert Byrd. Did he demand the dem party remove him. Were the progressive loons demanding the dem's remove him?
> 
> Of course not. And we ALL know why.
> 
> You are absolutely right!.....Progressives are hypocrites to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the troll and my personal stalker chefjester chimes in with his usual moronic statements. What do the now deceased bird and his former beliefs have to do with the tea party and some the current beliefs that are being expressed by a few of it's members??
> 
> oh well it's nothing but the usual attacks from you as you try so desperately to post something valid and still fall so very short of the mark. LOL
> 
> BTW how do I qualify as a "progressive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, but i've been dealing with you for a couple o' years now. Never did I see you demand that the dem's remove Byrd. You're a fuckin' hypocrite to the core, Dr.
> 
> And i'll ask again, do you have proof that they are members?
> 
> Provide the proof. Otherwise, all you are doing is assuming. Assumptions carry about as much weight as the turd my dog laid out on the lawn this morning. That turd was summarily tossed in the trash where it belonged. Just the same as your lame assumptions should be.
> 
> It's really getting to be quite funny that as the Tea Party movement continues to gain strength, and Obama continues to fail on so many levels, all you people have is the race card. And we can fully expect that you people will play that card as often as possible in a lame attempt to cover for Obama's abject ineptness.
> 
> It truly is laughable, yet sad at the same time.
Click to expand...


way to go troll, try to change the subject as you might but I am not taking the bait about bird. 

YOU made the assumption (see your own post) that they are not part of the tea party when they were at tea party events so the burden of proof is on YOU. Prove that ALL of the examples that have ever been posted about racism at tea party events were ALL plants. 

You can't prove your argument but that won't stop you from spinning and making a claim that you can't prove. 

BTW, how do I qualify as a "progressive"?


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> I don't mind the logic but I have never been to an anti war rally but if I was and if I witnessed such behavior I would surely say something.


I can't find any proof any on the left said something to the terrorist supporters at their rallies.  Can you?


drsmith1072 said:


> Furthermore, the right tired to label the entire LEFT terrorist supporters based on what those few you mentioned did where as the majority of the people I have seen are not labeled the entier right or even the entire tea party as racsit based on the acts of a few so your spin loses touch with the logic. Or did you happene to miss that?


I guess you happened to miss the folks saying that the Tea Parties' sole motive is hatred of the black man in the Oval Office.


drsmith1072 said:


> Furthermore, I am primarily concerned because you seem so desperate to avoid what was actually said as you try to change the subject in a desperate attempt to avoid what you don't wish to hear.


Yeah, that has to be it.  It can't be that you don't think your own logic should be applied to you.  No way. 


drsmith1072 said:


> I ask again, can you address what was actually written or is trolling and avoidance all you have to offer??


It doesn't matter what I say, you'll still call it trolling.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again the troll and my personal stalker chefjester chimes in with his usual moronic statements. What do the now deceased bird and his former beliefs have to do with the tea party and some the current beliefs that are being expressed by a few of it's members??
> 
> oh well it's nothing but the usual attacks from you as you try so desperately to post something valid and still fall so very short of the mark. LOL
> 
> BTW how do I qualify as a "progressive"
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but i've been dealing with you for a couple o' years now. Never did I see you demand that the dem's remove Byrd. You're a fuckin' hypocrite to the core, Dr.
> 
> And i'll ask again, do you have proof that they are members?
> 
> Provide the proof. Otherwise, all you are doing is assuming. Assumptions carry about as much weight as the turd my dog laid out on the lawn this morning. That turd was summarily tossed in the trash where it belonged. Just the same as your lame assumptions should be.
> 
> It's really getting to be quite funny that as the Tea Party movement continues to gain strength, and Obama continues to fail on so many levels, all you people have is the race card. And we can fully expect that you people will play that card as often as possible in a lame attempt to cover for Obama's abject ineptness.
> 
> It truly is laughable, yet sad at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> way to go troll, try to change the subject as you might but I am not taking the bait about bird.
> 
> YOU made the assumption (see your own post) that they are not part of the tea party when they were at tea party events so the burden of proof is on YOU. Prove that ALL of the examples that have ever been posted about racism at tea party events were ALL plants.
> 
> You can't prove your argument but that won't stop you from spinning and making a claim that you can't prove.
> 
> BTW, how do I qualify as a "progressive"?
Click to expand...

I never said they were all plants. I never said there weren't any racists. I asked YOU to provide proof they are part of the party. Provide proof they weren't plants. Provide proof the Party is a racist organization.

BTW, progressives employ the tactics you so blatantly use. It's right out of the Soros playbook. It's only too fucking obvious.

Now, provide that proof!....Your spin and deflection is growing tiring.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, can you provide proof that those people are actually members of the Tea Party?
> 
> Can you provide proof that they weren't plants, or fringers looking for attention?
> 
> If the tea party is racist, as you so bogusly claim, why are blacks allowed to attend the rallies. Why are there black members?
> 
> So far, your so called "points" are nothing more than tired old S&P talking points.
> 
> We're you making these same "points" about Robert Byrd?.....Why of course not!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW can you prove that they were ALL plants?? logic would conclude that since they are at tea party events that they are in fact members however, the burden of proof lies with you if you are actually trying to claim that ALL of the examples of racism at tea party events were plants.
> The sad thing is NOW you admit that they were there and part of it but NOW and despite the fact that you have NO proof you are trying to claim that they were ALL plants. LOL
> So let's see you put up or shut up. However, you and I both know based on your history that you won't/can't put up but that won't stop you from talking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they were there. But you can't provide proof that they were members of the party. YOU are the one making the claim, so prove it!
> 
> Fact is, the leader of a fringe group claiming to be part of the party authored an incredibly stupid and racist letter. The legitimate party immediaitely denounced him so, your points are a bunch of BS.
Click to expand...


So despite the fact that you have NO proof to back up your claims, you are claiming that ALL of those examples of racism at the tea party events were ALL plants and then you are demanding that I prove your claim wrong when you can't prove it to be correct?? LOL now that is hilarious. 
That would be like me asking you to go back and prove that ALL the "terrorist sympathizers" at anti war rallies were plants of the right. There is NO evidence to support such a ludicrous idea that I, as an honest person, would never even attempt to make such a claim.
As for your leader of a fringe group, he and his tea party express sponsored many events and was a part of your legitimate party until after he wrote that letter.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW can you prove that they were ALL plants?? logic would conclude that since they are at tea party events that they are in fact members however, the burden of proof lies with you if you are actually trying to claim that ALL of the examples of racism at tea party events were plants.
> The sad thing is NOW you admit that they were there and part of it but NOW and despite the fact that you have NO proof you are trying to claim that they were ALL plants. LOL
> So let's see you put up or shut up. However, you and I both know based on your history that you won't/can't put up but that won't stop you from talking.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they were there. But you can't provide proof that they were members of the party. YOU are the one making the claim, so prove it!
> 
> Fact is, the leader of a fringe group claiming to be part of the party authored an incredibly stupid and racist letter. The legitimate party immediaitely denounced him so, your points are a bunch of BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So despite the fact that you have NO proof to back up your claims, you are claiming that ALL of those examples of racism at the tea party events were ALL plants and then you are demanding that I prove your claim wrong when you can't prove it to be correct?? LOL now that is hilarious.
> That would be like me asking you to go back and prove that ALL the "terrorist sympathizers" at anti war rallies were plants of the right. There is NO evidence to support such a ludicrous idea that I, as an honest person, would never even attempt to make such a claim.
> As for your leader of a fringe group, he and his tea party express sponsored many events and was a part of your legitimate party until after he wrote that letter.
Click to expand...

Show me where I said they were all plants.
Show me where I said there were no racists at the events.
Provide proof they were members of the party.
Answer these questions!

You are the one claiming it's a racist party. Prove it!......Quite funny that when a leader exposed his racism, the party booted him. That is exactly what you are saying they should do, and they did. So, what the fucking are you bitching about?

Now, you are fully proving that you are guided by the Soros and Lakoff way of conducting yourself in debate. The following is from Lakoff's book.

"Never answer a question framed from your opponents point of view....this may make you feel uncomfortable, since normal discourse styles require you to answer questions posed. That is a trap!"

Yeah, you are a progressive to the core!

LMAO!


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> No one's saying they're not there, you idiot.
> 
> We're saying there aren't as many as you want to pretend.  Furthermore, race-based criticism of the Tea Parties is mostly mindless knee-jerk.



And yet that is the postion that the right and tea party supportrers tried to initially make, now that they are being laughed at for being so ingorant as to make such a claim they are trying to change the argument. Kind of like the name "teabagger" they wore it proudly until they realized how iognorant they were for doing so, only then did they object to it being used. LOL 

How many have I said were racist?? Can you give me a number?? How about a percentage that I gave that shows exactly HOW many I "want to pretend" exist within the tea party?? Face it you have nothing so youi make baseless accusations that you know you can't support. 




daveman said:


> Again...who said it doesn't exist?



Have you been in a coma?? Seriously, are you actually trying to argue that right wingers on this board and elsewhere never tried to argue that racism was not part of the tea party??



daveman said:


> You got some here in this post.  Predictably, you will say they are not on topic.



Finally, and yet when push comes to shove and you stay on topic you really don't have a lot to say.


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> I can't find any proof any on the left said something to the terrorist supporters at their rallies.  Can you?



My guess is that you can't find any proof that they didn't either so why assume that they didn't?




> I guess you happened to miss the folks saying that the Tea Parties' sole motive is hatred of the black man in the Oval Office.



I am not talking about a few folks and are you actually going to address what was written or are you going to conintue to avoid and make lame excuses that do nothing to excuse the actions i described??



> yeah, that has to be it.  It can't be that you don't think your own logic should be applied to you.  No way.



Imagine that, more avoidance as you try to make claims about ME that you can't support. How typically dishonest of YOU. 



> It doesn't matter what I say, you'll still call it trolling.



Because all you do is spin as you avoid the actual contents of my posts. That is trolling.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find any proof any on the left said something to the terrorist supporters at their rallies.  Can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that you can't find any proof that they didn't either so why assume that they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you happened to miss the folks saying that the Tea Parties' sole motive is hatred of the black man in the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking about a few folks and are you actually going to address what was written or are you going to conintue to avoid and make lame excuses that do nothing to excuse the actions i described??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that has to be it.  It can't be that you don't think your own logic should be applied to you.  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imagine that, more avoidance as you try to make claims about ME that you can't support. How typically dishonest of YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what I say, you'll still call it trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because all you do is spin as you avoid the actual contents of my posts. That is trolling.
Click to expand...

Oh, now that is just too fucking rich.

You FULLY avoided the actual content of MY posts, and tried to claim that I stated, (A) That ALL the racist signs in the crowd were plants, even though I never said it! (B) That I stated there were no raqcists at the event, even though I never said it!

Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you?

You clearly used trollish behavior pertaining to me, but then you accuse somebody else of being a troll for supposedly using the same tactic as you.

I'm beginning to feel sorry for you, seriously!


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but i've been dealing with you for a couple o' years now. Never did I see you demand that the dem's remove Byrd. You're a fuckin' hypocrite to the core, Dr.
> 
> And i'll ask again, do you have proof that they are members?
> 
> Provide the proof. Otherwise, all you are doing is assuming. Assumptions carry about as much weight as the turd my dog laid out on the lawn this morning. That turd was summarily tossed in the trash where it belonged. Just the same as your lame assumptions should be.
> 
> It's really getting to be quite funny that as the Tea Party movement continues to gain strength, and Obama continues to fail on so many levels, all you people have is the race card. And we can fully expect that you people will play that card as often as possible in a lame attempt to cover for Obama's abject ineptness.
> 
> It truly is laughable, yet sad at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to go troll, try to change the subject as you might but I am not taking the bait about bird.
> 
> YOU made the assumption (see your own post) that they are not part of the tea party when they were at tea party events so the burden of proof is on YOU. Prove that ALL of the examples that have ever been posted about racism at tea party events were ALL plants.
> 
> You can't prove your argument but that won't stop you from spinning and making a claim that you can't prove.
> 
> BTW, how do I qualify as a "progressive"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were all plants. I never said there weren't any racists. I asked YOU to provide proof they are part of the party. Provide proof they weren't plants. Provide proof the Party is a racist organization.
> 
> BTW, progressives employ the tactics you so blatantly use. It's right out of the Soros playbook. It's only too fucking obvious.
> 
> Now, provide that proof!....Your spin and deflection is growing tiring.
Click to expand...


By asking me to prove something that I never said you are in escence claiming that they are not members and are plants. Now where is your proof that they are not members and are plants? You made the argument that they were no prove it. 

Furthermore, I never said the tea party as a whole is a racist organization and this is just more of your usual LYING through your teeth as you accusing me of saying something I never said and attacking me for it.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> way to go troll, try to change the subject as you might but I am not taking the bait about bird.
> 
> YOU made the assumption (see your own post) that they are not part of the tea party when they were at tea party events so the burden of proof is on YOU. Prove that ALL of the examples that have ever been posted about racism at tea party events were ALL plants.
> 
> You can't prove your argument but that won't stop you from spinning and making a claim that you can't prove.
> 
> BTW, how do I qualify as a "progressive"?
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were all plants. I never said there weren't any racists. I asked YOU to provide proof they are part of the party. Provide proof they weren't plants. Provide proof the Party is a racist organization.
> 
> BTW, progressives employ the tactics you so blatantly use. It's right out of the Soros playbook. It's only too fucking obvious.
> 
> Now, provide that proof!....Your spin and deflection is growing tiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By asking me to prove something that I never said you are in escence claiming that they are not members and are plants. Now where is your proof that they are not members and are plants? You made the argument that they were no prove it.
> 
> Furthermore, I never said the tea party as a whole is a racist organization and this is just more of your usual LYING through your teeth as you accusing me of saying something I never said and attacking me for it.
Click to expand...

YOU are claiming that *I* said they were all plants......Prove it!

YOU are claimimg that *I* said there were no racists....Prove it!

YOU are the one claiming that those racists holding signs are members of the party..Do you have concrete evidence?....Prove it!

Quit trolling, and prove your accusations!

And, just what the fuck does the Tea Party movement have to do with the subject of this thread?......Did you just bring the Tea Party into it to cover for Obama and his administrations fuck up regarding Sherrod?...... Yet another fuck up and damage control moment, in a looooooooong line of of fuck ups and damage control moments for this inept president and equally inept administration.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> Face it you have nothing so youi make baseless accusations that you know you can't support.


Sorry.  Didn't know you had the franchise on that.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> Because all you do is spin as you avoid the actual contents of my posts. That is trolling.


Disagreeing with you is not trolling.  Man up.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were all plants. I never said there weren't any racists. I asked YOU to provide proof they are part of the party. Provide proof they weren't plants. Provide proof the Party is a racist organization.
> 
> BTW, progressives employ the tactics you so blatantly use. It's right out of the Soros playbook. It's only too fucking obvious.
> 
> Now, provide that proof!....Your spin and deflection is growing tiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By asking me to prove something that I never said you are in escence claiming that they are not members and are plants. Now where is your proof that they are not members and are plants? You made the argument that they were no prove it.
> 
> Furthermore, I never said the tea party as a whole is a racist organization and this is just more of your usual LYING through your teeth as you accusing me of saying something I never said and attacking me for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU are claiming that *I* said they were all plants......Prove it!
> 
> YOU are claimimg that *I* said there were no racists....Prove it!
> 
> YOU are the one claiming that those racists holding signs are members of the party..Do you have concrete evidence?....Prove it!
> 
> Quit trolling, and prove your accusations!
> 
> And, just what the fuck does the Tea Party movement have to do with the subject of this thread?......Did you just bring the Tea Party into it to cover for Obama and his administrations fuck up regarding Sherrod?...... Yet another fuck up and damage control moment, in a looooooooong line of of fuck ups and damage control moments for this inept president and equally inept administration.
Click to expand...


You are the one that trolled in here to attack me, and despite that you are trying to call me a troll when I am debating the topic as you try to change it and demand for me to prove claims I never made.

Please learn to read, a while back someone claimed that they were plants so I asked them to prove that they were ALL plants and then you chimed in and asked me to prove something I never claimed. Please do learn to keep up.

BTW I don't believe I was the one that brought the tea party into it. Did you read the OP?


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it you have nothing so youi make baseless accusations that you know you can't support.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Didn't know you had the franchise on that.
Click to expand...


How typically dishonest, you edit out the portions that you can't spin. Thanks for proving that you are just as worthless as the rest of the trolls who avoid and ingore content that they can't spin.


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because all you do is spin as you avoid the actual contents of my posts. That is trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with you is not trolling.  Man up.
Click to expand...


man up?? Coming from the hack who doesn't have the integrity to respond to a post in it's entirety let alone the content within as he trolls in to attack that's hilarious.


----------



## Meister

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it you have nothing so youi make baseless accusations that you know you can't support.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Didn't know you had the franchise on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How typically dishonest, you edit out the portions that you can't spin. Thanks for proving that you are just as worthless as the rest of the trolls who avoid and ingore content that they can't spin.
Click to expand...


Oh, the irony


----------



## Meister

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because all you do is spin as you avoid the actual contents of my posts. That is trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with you is not trolling.  Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> man up?? Coming from the hack who doesn't have the integrity to respond to a post in it's entirety let alone the content within as he trolls in to attack that's hilarious.
Click to expand...


Oh, the irony


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face it you have nothing so youi make baseless accusations that you know you can't support.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Didn't know you had the franchise on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How typically dishonest, you edit out the portions that you can't spin. Thanks for proving that you are just as worthless as the rest of the trolls who avoid and ingore content that they can't spin.
Click to expand...

It's amusing that you think your content is worth responding to.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because all you do is spin as you avoid the actual contents of my posts. That is trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with you is not trolling.  Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> man up?? Coming from the hack who doesn't have the integrity to respond to a post in it's entirety let alone the content within as he trolls in to attack that's hilarious.
Click to expand...


One more time, with feeling:  Disagreeing with you is not trolling. Man up.


----------



## drsmith1072

Meister said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Didn't know you had the franchise on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How typically dishonest, you edit out the portions that you can't spin. Thanks for proving that you are just as worthless as the rest of the trolls who avoid and ingore content that they can't spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony
Click to expand...


and you define irony perfectly. You chime in to attack me personally by implying that I do what I am calling out dave for doing ( when i don't) even as you engage in the very tactics I described. GJ troll.


----------



## drsmith1072

Meister said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with you is not trolling.  Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man up?? Coming from the hack who doesn't have the integrity to respond to a post in it's entirety let alone the content within as he trolls in to attack that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony
Click to expand...


and you define irony perfectly. You chime in to attack me personally by implying that I do what I am calling out dave for doing ( when i don't) even as you engage in the very tactics I described. GJ troll.


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.  Didn't know you had the franchise on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How typically dishonest, you edit out the portions that you can't spin. Thanks for proving that you are just as worthless as the rest of the trolls who avoid and ingore content that they can't spin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amusing that you think your content is worth responding to.
Click to expand...


To those concered with the facts it is, but then as explained you are nothing but a trolling hack who isn't interested in the facts. So go ahead and continue trolling and showin just how worhtless you truly are. LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester

Some people just love listening to themselves speak. Those who do, double post so they can hear themselves over and over again!

LMAO!


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreeing with you is not trolling.  Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man up?? Coming from the hack who doesn't have the integrity to respond to a post in it's entirety let alone the content within as he trolls in to attack that's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time, with feeling:  Disagreeing with you is not trolling. Man up.
Click to expand...


one more time with feeling: in order for your comments to qualify as an actual disagreement then you would have to present something valid, which you have failed to do.

In the end you chimed in to attack positng spin and nothing valid as you avoid the topic and therefore you are a troll.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> Some people just love listening to themselves speak. Those who do, double post so they can hear themselves over and over again!
> 
> LMAO!



WOW, did you happen to miss the fact that meister did just that and so did daveman?? LOL 
BTW I can't HEAR what is written on these boards, can you?? I don't read aloud and don't have to, do you?? LOL


----------



## Meister

drsmith1072 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *man up?? Coming from the hack who doesn't have the integrity to respond to a post in it's entirety let alone the content within as he trolls in to attack that's hilarious*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you define irony perfectly. You chime in to attack me personally by implying that I do what I am calling out dave for doing ( when i don't) even as you engage in the very tactics I described. GJ troll.
Click to expand...


Your a fucking liar, too.  You do exactly that ya blind buffoon.


----------



## Meister

drsmith1072 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How typically dishonest, you edit out the portions that you can't spin. Thanks for proving that you are just as worthless as the rest of the trolls who avoid and ingore content that they can't spin*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you define irony perfectly. You chime in to attack me personally by implying that I do what I am calling out dave for doing ( when i don't) even as you engage in the very tactics I described. GJ troll.
Click to expand...


Your a fucking liar, too. You do exactly that ya blind buffoon.


----------



## drsmith1072

Meister said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the irony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you define irony perfectly. You chime in to attack me personally by implying that I do what I am calling out dave for doing ( when i don't) even as you engage in the very tactics I described. GJ troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a fucking liar, too.  You do exactly that ya blind buffoon.
Click to expand...


Thanks for trolling and once again proving to all how much of a dishonest hack you are based on how you can only attack in the typical rightwing hit and run style. 

You be sure to let me know when you can put more than two setnences together that actually are on topic and then we can talk until then you will remain nothing but a trolling hack. LOL


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How typically dishonest, you edit out the portions that you can't spin. Thanks for proving that you are just as worthless as the rest of the trolls who avoid and ingore content that they can't spin.
> 
> 
> 
> It's amusing that you think your content is worth responding to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To those concered with the facts it is, but then as explained you are nothing but a trolling hack who isn't interested in the facts. So go ahead and continue trolling and showin just how worhtless you truly are. LOL
Click to expand...

How many times do I have to tell you?  _Disagreeing with you is not trolling._

Look, I know you think you deserve to have your ass kissed all the time.  But what you think you deserve and what you get are two different things.  The sooner you come to grips with the dichotomy, the sooner you can become a contributing member of society.

But you'll probably just keep pouting and stamping your feet and insisting we all agree with you.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> man up?? Coming from the hack who doesn't have the integrity to respond to a post in it's entirety let alone the content within as he trolls in to attack that's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time, with feeling:  Disagreeing with you is not trolling. Man up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one more time with feeling: in order for your comments to qualify as an actual disagreement then you would have to present something valid, which you have failed to do.
> 
> In the end you chimed in to attack positng spin and nothing valid as you avoid the topic and therefore you are a troll.
Click to expand...

Does it make you angry when people don't bow down and accept your every pronouncement?

Good!


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just love listening to themselves speak. Those who do, double post so they can hear themselves over and over again!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, did you happen to miss the fact that meister did just that and so did daveman?? LOL
> BTW I can't HEAR what is written on these boards, can you?? I don't read aloud and don't have to, do you?? LOL
Click to expand...

I didn't double post.


----------



## Meister

drsmith1072 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you define irony perfectly. You chime in to attack me personally by implying that I do what I am calling out dave for doing ( when i don't) even as you engage in the very tactics I described. GJ troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a fucking liar, too.  You do exactly that ya blind buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling and once again proving to all how much of a dishonest hack you are based on how you can only attack in the typical rightwing hit and run style.
> 
> You be sure to let me know when you can put more than two setnences together that actually are on topic and then we can talk until then you will remain nothing but a trolling hack. LOL
Click to expand...


Just thought I would expound on the obvious with your tactics, smitty.  You don't deserve the time of day with the way you post.  Don't expect anything better from me with your trolling posts.  You are one of the lowest forms (if not the lowest form) on this board.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you define irony perfectly. You chime in to attack me personally by implying that I do what I am calling out dave for doing ( when i don't) even as you engage in the very tactics I described. GJ troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a fucking liar, too.  You do exactly that ya blind buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling and once again proving to all how much of a dishonest hack you are based on how you can only attack in the typical rightwing hit and run style.
> 
> You be sure to let me know when you can put more than two setnences together that actually are on topic and then we can talk until then you will remain nothing but a trolling hack. LOL
Click to expand...

Yeah, hack!...And you let us know when you have the ability to actually spell "SENTENCE" before accusing someone of not being able to put two "SENTENCES" together!...And ya' might want to learn what comma's are all about!


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amusing that you think your content is worth responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To those concered with the facts it is, but then as explained you are nothing but a trolling hack who isn't interested in the facts. So go ahead and continue trolling and showin just how worhtless you truly are. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you?  _Disagreeing with you is not trolling._
> 
> Look, I know you think you deserve to have your ass kissed all the time.  But what you think you deserve and what you get are two different things.  The sooner you come to grips with the dichotomy, the sooner you can become a contributing member of society.
> 
> But you'll probably just keep pouting and stamping your feet and insisting we all agree with you.
Click to expand...



When you present a valid and on topic coherent argument that is counter to the one that i presented you be sure to let me know until then all you are doing is trolling. Haw many times does that have to be explained to you, TROLL?


----------



## drsmith1072

daveman said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time, with feeling:  Disagreeing with you is not trolling. Man up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more time with feeling: in order for your comments to qualify as an actual disagreement then you would have to present something valid, which you have failed to do.
> 
> In the end you chimed in to attack positng spin and nothing valid as you avoid the topic and therefore you are a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it make you angry when people don't bow down and accept your every pronouncement?
> 
> Good!
Click to expand...


Nope, I just try to hold the right to same standards that they hold others to even as they refuse to apply those standards to themselves. 

If you don't want to get called out for trolling because you chimed in attacking while posting nothing of consequence then try harder and post something valid for a change.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more time with feeling: in order for your comments to qualify as an actual disagreement then you would have to present something valid, which you have failed to do.
> 
> In the end you chimed in to attack positng spin and nothing valid as you avoid the topic and therefore you are a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make you angry when people don't bow down and accept your every pronouncement?
> 
> Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I just try to hold the right to same standards that they hold others to even as they refuse to apply those standards to themselves.
> 
> If you don't want to get called out for trolling because you chimed in attacking while posting nothing of consequence then try harder and post something valid for a change.
Click to expand...

Haven't you figured it out yet, that NOBODY on either side of the aisle gives a shit who YOU claim to call out?

Seriously, it doesn't matter to you if somebody posts anything valid. You'll just spin and deflect as you always do, and ALWAYS HAVE. Christ man, you've been going around for a week and a half spouting on the same three threads the same damn crap over, and over, and over, and over, and over again.....You're laughable, hack!....There is something seriously wrong in that lil' brain of yours......I'm beginning to feel that you have an abject fear of feeling inferior.


----------



## drsmith1072

Meister said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a fucking liar, too.  You do exactly that ya blind buffoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling and once again proving to all how much of a dishonest hack you are based on how you can only attack in the typical rightwing hit and run style.
> 
> You be sure to let me know when you can put more than two setnences together that actually are on topic and then we can talk until then you will remain nothing but a trolling hack. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just thought I would expound on the obvious with your tactics, smitty.  You don't deserve the time of day with the way you post.  Don't expect anything better from me with your trolling posts.  You are one of the lowest forms (if not the lowest form) on this board.
Click to expand...



Yeah, troll in and attack the messenger who has owned you in the past. Come on hack admit the real reason that you choose to attack me and avoid the debate. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a fucking liar, too.  You do exactly that ya blind buffoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling and once again proving to all how much of a dishonest hack you are based on how you can only attack in the typical rightwing hit and run style.
> 
> You be sure to let me know when you can put more than two setnences together that actually are on topic and then we can talk until then you will remain nothing but a trolling hack. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, hack!...And you let us know when you have the ability to actually spell "SENTENCE" before accusing someone of not being able to put two "SENTENCES" together!...And ya' might want to learn what comma's are all about!
Click to expand...


LOL It's takes someone really sad and desperate to attack someone over a typo. GJ troll. LOL


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> wicked jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for trolling and once again proving to all how much of a dishonest hack you are based on how you can only attack in the typical rightwing hit and run style.
> 
> You be sure to let me know when you can put more than two setnences together that actually are on topic and then we can talk until then you will remain nothing but a trolling hack. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, hack!...and you let us know when you have the ability to actually spell "sentence" before accusing someone of not being able to put two "sentences" together!...and ya' might want to learn what comma's are all about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's takes someone really sad and desperate to attack someone over a typo. Gj troll. Lol
Click to expand...

spell check, idiot!

Lmao!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Circular, circular, circular, circular, circular!.......Seriously, he just can't seem to figure it out!

What a fucking tool!

But hey, lil' man entertains the shit outta me!


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To those concered with the facts it is, but then as explained you are nothing but a trolling hack who isn't interested in the facts. So go ahead and continue trolling and showin just how worhtless you truly are. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you?  _Disagreeing with you is not trolling._
> 
> Look, I know you think you deserve to have your ass kissed all the time.  But what you think you deserve and what you get are two different things.  The sooner you come to grips with the dichotomy, the sooner you can become a contributing member of society.
> 
> But you'll probably just keep pouting and stamping your feet and insisting we all agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you present a valid and on topic coherent argument that is counter to the one that i presented you be sure to let me know until then all you are doing is trolling. Haw many times does that have to be explained to you, TROLL?
Click to expand...

Oooh!  Capslock!  You _wound_ me, sir!


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one more time with feeling: in order for your comments to qualify as an actual disagreement then you would have to present something valid, which you have failed to do.
> 
> In the end you chimed in to attack positng spin and nothing valid as you avoid the topic and therefore you are a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make you angry when people don't bow down and accept your every pronouncement?
> 
> Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I just try to hold the right to same standards that they hold others to even as they refuse to apply those standards to themselves.
> 
> If you don't want to get called out for trolling because you chimed in attacking while posting nothing of consequence then try harder and post something valid for a change.
Click to expand...

Thing is, Skippy, I don't much give a shit what you say.  I'm having fun laughing at you, and believe me, you don't disappoint.


----------



## daveman

drsmith1072 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling and once again proving to all how much of a dishonest hack you are based on how you can only attack in the typical rightwing hit and run style.
> 
> You be sure to let me know when you can put more than two setnences together that actually are on topic and then we can talk until then you will remain nothing but a trolling hack. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would expound on the obvious with your tactics, smitty.  You don't deserve the time of day with the way you post.  Don't expect anything better from me with your trolling posts.  You are one of the lowest forms (if not the lowest form) on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, troll in and attack the messenger who has owned you in the past. Come on hack admit the real reason that you choose to attack me and avoid the debate. LOL
Click to expand...


Yeah, Meister!


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make you angry when people don't bow down and accept your every pronouncement?
> 
> Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I just try to hold the right to same standards that they hold others to even as they refuse to apply those standards to themselves.
> 
> If you don't want to get called out for trolling because you chimed in attacking while posting nothing of consequence then try harder and post something valid for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you figured it out yet, that NOBODY on either side of the aisle gives a shit who YOU claim to call out?
> 
> Seriously, it doesn't matter to you if somebody posts anything valid. You'll just spin and deflect as you always do, and ALWAYS HAVE. Christ man, you've been going around for a week and a half spouting on the same three threads the same damn crap over, and over, and over, and over, and over again.....You're laughable, hack!....There is something seriously wrong in that lil' brain of yours......I'm beginning to feel that you have an abject fear of feeling inferior.
Click to expand...


aww trying to attack the messenger again. How typical stalker. LOL 

BTW you brought up msnbc the other day and their improper use of that footage and what did I do?? Even though it was offtopic I stated it was wrong of them to do so and was critical of msnbc even as it was wrong of breitbart to only show the portions of sherrod's speech that he thought he could spin. 
I didn't deflect, so despite your desperate need to tear me down as you stalk me across the board and from thread to thread, the fact is that I am far more honest than you could ever be.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

teapartysamurai said:


> *THINK PROGRESS IS BUSTED **AGAIN**!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The horrible far left hacks at Think Progress once again were caught lying about supposed racism in the tea party movement. On Monday they posted some random editorial  from early July  published in a New Hampshire paper  by some lone racist and try to link him to the tea party. But if you read the whole editorial you see that tea party is not even mentioned in the racist editorial! The tea party is not linked to this racist in anyway.
> 
> *Think Progress also admits that they dont even know if Murdough is a tea partier.* But, he did mention tea party in the comments section of the July article and therefore, according to these radical hacks at Think Progress, that proves that the tea party is racist.
> 
> Got that? The tea party is racist because some white supremacist mentioned their name. Using this same logic, Obama is Al-Qaeda because he was mentioned in a Zawahiri tape. Hillary Clinton is part of the Taliban because they mentioned her in a tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read all of this Juicy Story!
> 
> Think Progress Manufactures Another Fake Tea Party Racism Story - Big Government
> 
> Logic? You want logic from a liberal? Anyone ever spend any time around here and read the stuff coming from the Obamabots?
> 
> November is coming closer and liberals are getting desperate to smear the tea party.
> 
> What they are doing without realizing is telling us who they REALLY FEAR!
> 
> They know Obama's policies have FAILED big time and they don't have a good argument against the Tea Party so, all they have left is to lie, smear, lie, smear.
> 
> When you see this much hysteria and lying from the left, you know who YOU want to vote for, and it sure isn't the people Think Progress is shilling for.
Click to expand...


Fool me once shame on you I aint gonna get fooled again -George Bush

Ok ok on a serious note its now blatantly obvious that anything coming out of that publication is just ideological drivel.   

I mean here is a "real" story about the same guy Racist New Hampshire man, Ryan J. Murdough, uses hate to get elected to State House seat

And like you said they don't even mention the tea party anywhere in that article...in fact when you goggle it it seems that think progress is the only one running that unsubstantiated angle.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wicked jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, hack!...and you let us know when you have the ability to actually spell "sentence" before accusing someone of not being able to put two "sentences" together!...and ya' might want to learn what comma's are all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's takes someone really sad and desperate to attack someone over a typo. Gj troll. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spell check, idiot!
> 
> Lmao!
Click to expand...


Like I said, it's just sad that you have to stoop so low just to attack me whom you say is of no importance. LOL

And yet, it's funny that you would spend so much of your time trying to tear down someone you claim is so unimportant. LOL


----------



## Meister

drsmith1072 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling and once again proving to all how much of a dishonest hack you are based on how you can only attack in the typical rightwing hit and run style.
> 
> You be sure to let me know when you can put more than two setnences together that actually are on topic and then we can talk until then you will remain nothing but a trolling hack. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would expound on the obvious with your tactics, smitty.  You don't deserve the time of day with the way you post.  Don't expect anything better from me with your trolling posts.  You are one of the lowest forms (if not the lowest form) on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, troll in and attack the *messenger who has owned you in the past*. Come on hack admit the real reason that you choose to attack me and avoid the debate. LOL
Click to expand...


What dimension do you reside in?


----------



## drsmith1072

Meister said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would expound on the obvious with your tactics, smitty.  You don't deserve the time of day with the way you post.  Don't expect anything better from me with your trolling posts.  You are one of the lowest forms (if not the lowest form) on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, troll in and attack the *messenger who has owned you in the past*. Come on hack admit the real reason that you choose to attack me and avoid the debate. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What dimension do you reside in?
Click to expand...


It's called reality, you and your fellow hacks from the troll brigade might want to try it some time. 

I come on this board counter your spin, often times with info from your own sources that you obviously failed to read and for that I am attacked and trolled by an endless number of dishonest hypocritical morons who would rather kill a thread than admit that they were wrong.


----------



## Wicked Jester

No you come to this board and waste your employers time and money.

Funny, but didn't you say yourself that you work around 19 hours a week, and spend down time at work posting up here?

Well, then, seeing how much you are up here, you don't do a fucking thing at work. And don't give me that BS that your employer knows what you're doing. No employer in their right mind would allow somebody to spend virtually their entire weeks paid hours posting on a MB......Go pick up a broom. Go ask if there is some paperwork to be filed. Go wash your employers car......In other words, EARN YOUR FUCKING PAY, ya lazy liberal douchebag!


----------



## Meister

drsmith1072 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, troll in and attack the *messenger who has owned you in the past*. Come on hack admit the real reason that you choose to attack me and avoid the debate. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What dimension do you reside in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called reality, you and your fellow hacks from the troll brigade might want to try it some time.
> 
> I come on this board counter your spin, often times with info from your own sources that you obviously failed to read and for that I am attacked and trolled by an endless number of dishonest hypocritical morons who would rather kill a thread than admit that they were wrong.
Click to expand...


Smitty, get a grip on reality, bro.  You have nothing and you bring nothing, yet you walk away pounding on your chest, that IS NOT reality.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> No you come to this board and waste your employers time and money.
> 
> Funny, but didn't you say yourself that you work around 19 hours a week, and spend down time at work posting up here?
> 
> Well, then, seeing how much you are up here, you don't do a fucking thing at work. And don't give me that BS that your employer knows what you're doing. No employer in their right mind would allow somebody to spend virtually their entire weeks paid hours posting on a MB......Go pick up a broom. Go ask if there is some paperwork to be filed. Go wash your employers car......In other words, EARN YOUR FUCKING PAY, ya lazy liberal douchebag!



Funny how you assume to know so much about my life as you stalk me across the board telling me how unimportant I am as you spend so much of your time trying to tear me down because you can't deal with or accept the fact that what I post counters your dishonest spin. LOL

Yeah, I am so unimportant and inconsequential that you feel the need to post another troll's comments about me in your signature as you follow me from thread to thread to attack me personally. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

Meister said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> What dimension do you reside in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called reality, you and your fellow hacks from the troll brigade might want to try it some time.
> 
> I come on this board counter your spin, often times with info from your own sources that you obviously failed to read and for that I am attacked and trolled by an endless number of dishonest hypocritical morons who would rather kill a thread than admit that they were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smitty, get a grip on reality, bro.  You have nothing and you bring nothing, yet you walk away pounding on your chest, that IS NOT reality.
Click to expand...


Says the troll who offers nothing to the thread and can only chime in to attack the messenger. LOL how typical.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Wicked Jester said:


> No you come to this board and waste your employers time and money.



Hey I made my employer over $1000.00 in net profit before I got online today 


And once again, i'd just like to say, anything coming out of media matters is just ideological drivel at best and sheer dishonesty at worst.


----------



## drsmith1072

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you come to this board and waste your employers time and money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I made my employer over $1000.00 in net profit before I got online today
> 
> 
> And once again, i'd just like to say, anything coming out of media matters is just ideological drivel at best and sheer dishonesty at worst.
Click to expand...


So MM is on par with foxnews. That's nice to know. LOL


----------

